# Walbro HD199 Fix



## blsnelling (May 3, 2012)

We've all heard about the troublesome Walbro carbs on Husky 357 and 359s. I have a couple here that are acting up as well. I've heard of several people trying to fix these. Does anyone have the lowdown on how to do this? IIRC, it's related to the accelerator pump wearing out. How is this bypassed? I know how to do it on the 200T carbs, but not on this one.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

I've talked to several Master Husqvarna technicians and none of them had an answer. A fix for these hasn't even been addressed at the Husky dealer meetings. 
So I'm not sure. I threw the two junkers I have in a box thinking someday there may be an answer for them.


----------



## tree monkey (May 4, 2012)

$25.00 plus shipping and i'll make it run better then new


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> $25.00 plus shipping and i'll make it run better then new



I think I'll take you up on that.


----------



## Cantdog (May 4, 2012)

Let us know how this works out.......I have one here all clean in a nice Zama box..waiting too...


----------



## old 040 (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We've all heard about the troublesome Walbro carbs on Husky 357 and 359s. I have a couple here that are acting up as well. I've heard of several people trying to fix these. Does anyone have the lowdown on how to do this? IIRC, it's related to the accelerator pump wearing out. How is this bypassed? I know how to do it on the 200T carbs, but not on this one.



i used the zama, it now runs fine


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

I figure the money I make from porting you guys saws is enough. If I happen to figure it out, you'll all know how to fix them. I don't mine giving back to the community.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We've all heard about the troublesome Walbro carbs on Husky 357 and 359s. I have a couple here that are acting up as well. I've heard of several people trying to fix these. Does anyone have the lowdown on how to do this? IIRC, it's related to the accelerator pump wearing out. How is this bypassed? I know how to do it on the 200T carbs, but not on this one.



What is odd is that the IPL of those carbs don't seem to show an accellerater pump? :msp_confused:


----------



## stihl038x2 (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I figure the money I make from porting you guys saws is enough. If I happen to figure it out, you'll all know how to fix them. I don't mine giving back to the community.



Good on you Brad !! There's more to life than making every last "nickel" off of everyone 

Steve


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> What is odd is that the IPL of those carbs don't seem to show an accellerater pump? :msp_confused:



I suppose that simply means it's not a "replaceable" item.


----------



## ncfarmboy (May 4, 2012)

Here is a link on how to repair HDA 199. Haven't done one all my 199's are working good. Link deleted due to redirecting to a competing forum.
Shep


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> Here is a link on how to repair HDA 199. Haven't done one all my 199's are working good.
> Shep



It doesn't look like he's tried the carb yet though, so the fix is untested.


----------



## ncfarmboy (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It doesn't look like he's tried the carb yet though, so the fix is untested.[/QUOT
> 
> You have nothing to loose except some time carb is no good as is.
> Shep


----------



## almondgt (May 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> $25.00 plus shipping and i'll make it run better then new



What do you need to accomplish your offer? The whole saw or just the Walbro carb shipped to make the 357xp or 359 saw run better than new?


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I suppose that simply means it's not a "replaceable" item.



Could be - do you know for sure?


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Could be - do you know for sure?



No.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

almondgt said:


> What do you need to accomplish your offer? The whole saw or just the Walbro carb shipped to make the 357xp or 359 saw run better than new?



The new repayment Zama is only $40.


----------



## TK (May 4, 2012)

Walbro supplies no part number for the accelerator pump kit on any of their HDA carbs that I can see. Shows on the IPL but there is no part number associated with it, so I assume they treat it as non-replaceable.


----------



## tree monkey (May 4, 2012)

almondgt said:


> What do you need to accomplish your offer? The whole saw or just the Walbro carb shipped to make the 357xp or 359 saw run better than new?



just the carb, i have saws to test them on

the acc pump is not the problem


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Scott, would you care to share with us what is the deal with these carbs?


----------



## barneyrb (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Scott, would you care to share with us what is the deal with these carbs?



I'm going out on a limb here but evidently the answer will be no.....


----------



## Justsaws (May 4, 2012)

If you block off the pump and remove the factory plug the carb will be too rich. There was some posts about others having tried that as well but I have no idea what thread.

Buy the Zama.

Edit to add that if you put a welch plug in the metering side hole for the a/p you will get a carb that is adjustable and almost useable but many times not quite right. Two turns out on the low side do not remember the high. Much improved compared to stock that quit working.

Make the welch plug.

Buy the Zama.

If by chance you are lucky you might have a carb that just needs the freaking long transfer tunnels cleaned that go from the pump in to jets. Pull the alum welch plug out on the opposite side of the carb from the brass one. Usually though if the carb has much run time on it that will not be the case. Use a wire, you will feel it if a blockage was the problem. If you got a new one that does not work or one off a saw that was working fine and then sat for a while that might work until it starts leaking air.


----------



## almondgt (May 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> just the carb, i have saws to test them on
> 
> the acc pump is not the problem



Have you successfully repaired all the problematic Walbro HD199 carbs you have handled?


----------



## stihl038x2 (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Scott, would you care to share with us what is the deal with these carbs?




You tryin' to open "that" can of worms again otstir: It's all highly classified, you know that !!!!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## rupedoggy (May 4, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that if by luck, hard work or devine intervention, a man solves a problem that others on this globe are experiencing, he may asked to be paid to help others. You may refuse, but why ask him to give away his work?


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> I'm of the opinion that if by luck, hard work or devine intervention, a man solves a problem that others on this globe are experiencing, he may asked to be paid to help others. You may refuse, but why ask him to give away his work?



*Because that's the kind of community we are. * We're not askin him to fix our carbs for free. He's asking $25 + shipping to fix a $40 carb.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I threw the two junkers I have in a box thinking someday there may be an answer for them.



The carbs, or the saws?

There's been quite a few threads on this issue, particularly if a later version carb kit is anywhere in the mix -- none of which seem to have the proper gasket for the plastic spacer breather hole orientation.

'Course the carb issue with these things is only one of the well-documented problems associated with the rush to market. Lots of toasted top ends on these saws for any number of reasons according to a Husky tech I bought my 357 from -- for 50 bux cause Husky wasn't even asking any questions on the warranty replacements and was just providing customers with new powerheads left and right under the circumstances to mitigate the PR boondoggle.

But sorry to confuse anyone with the facts -- 'specially Saw Troll. :msp_wink:

Good thread...

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=126098&goto=newpost

Poge


----------



## TK (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *Because that's the kind of community we are. * We're not him to fix our carbs for free. He's asking $25 + shipping to fix a $40 carb.



HDA's are not $40 and they are better than the Zamas - when they work lol.


----------



## J.Walker (May 4, 2012)

I've only had one Hda-199 carb that went down. The other four are working great!
I'm looking for some nos ones if anyone has any.



.


----------



## Justsaws (May 4, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> I'm of the opinion that if by luck, hard work or devine intervention, a man solves a problem that others on this globe are experiencing, he may asked to be paid to help others. You may refuse, but why ask him to give away his work?



He might have a fix that works great, might not. $35.00 round trip to fix a up a crappy carb when a $40.00 not crappy out of the box carb is availible seems risky especially with no other information than a ststement that he can do it. He does not need to say how or what but perhaps a little bit more elaboration is in order.


He is a sponsor so folks could PM him and go from there.

I could care less if he does or does not. At one time I add A Lot of those carbs, probably got less than 50 now, I would not spend much money on fixing them myself unless maybe you were looking to stick them on 350s and what not, even then the Zamas are the better choice.

Oh yeah, buy the Zama, only have the one short welch plug to worry about.


----------



## Justsaws (May 4, 2012)

TK said:


> HDA's are not $40 and they are better than the Zamas - when they work lol.



Why, specifically what makes them better?


----------



## rupedoggy (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *Because that's the kind of community we are. * We're not him to fix our carbs for free. He's asking $25 + shipping to fix a $40 carb.



There seems to be something missing in that second sentence so I can't quite addess it.
The fact that this "community" offers help to Stumpys, Wiggs, etc. does seem to make it a cut above most. However don't think for a minute this is an altruistic adventure. The owner of this site gets paid. Sponsers (including you) charge for their services. Why is it suddenly different? It matters not if he charges five cents, $25 or $100 to fix a $40 carburetor. You seem to have an ability to fix saw problems and this seems to be one that has you stumped. Don't try to berate the man with knowledge, or try to shame him into doing something you want. How about this? Ask the man how much to divulge the "fix" and then pay it (or have the owner of the site pay it). We can all send our carburetors to you, to fix for free!
BTW having the site owner pay is not as far fetched as it seems. His site says something to the effect "what are your problems? come here and ask". People that offer free advice to saw owners, are doing the site work. That includes you and me Brad. I would venture about 80% of new members come on here for problem solving at first. More members=more $.


----------



## J.Walker (May 4, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> Why, specifically what makes them better?




To me they spool up faster than the Zama.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The new repayment Zama is only $40.



Hmmm...where is this Zama for only $40? All the local guys want $62-80...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Hmmm...where is this Zama for only $40? All the local guys want $62-80...



Yup.


----------



## TK (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Hmmm...where is this Zama for only $40? All the local guys want $62-80...



It's probably the difference between a guy who orders via zama vs. via husky.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I've only had one Hda-199 carb that went down. The other four are working great!
> I'm looking for some nos ones if anyone has any.
> 
> 
> ...



Fits with what I thought - most of them are OK.

Do you know if they actually have an accelleration pump that don't show in the part list?


----------



## w8ye (May 4, 2012)

My 357 tunes like it has an accelerator pump


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

TK said:


> It's probably the difference between a guy who orders via zama vs. via husky.



I tried Zama direct and wasn't able to get the model carb that was specified in the technical bulletin as the replacement. 

I could get a "similar" model and then order the extra linkage components I would need separately. It seemed easier to just
adapt another carb I already had.


----------



## w8ye (May 4, 2012)

What are the running symptoms of a bad HDA199


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

w8ye said:


> What are the running symptoms of a bad HDA199



Erratic idle and not willing to accellerate properly, as I have read it....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 4, 2012)

jacob j. said:


> i tried zama direct and wasn't able to get the model carb that was specified in the technical bulletin as the replacement.
> 
> I could get a "similar" model and then order the extra linkage components i would need separately. It seemed easier to just
> adapt another carb i already had.



c3-el42?


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> There seems to be something missing in that second sentence so I can't quite addess it.
> The fact that this "community" offers help to Stumpys, Wiggs, etc. does seem to make it a cut above most. However don't think for a minute this is an altruistic adventure. The owner of this site gets paid. Sponsers (including you) charge for their services. Why is it suddenly different? It matters not if he charges five cents, $25 or $100 to fix a $40 carburetor. You seem to have an ability to fix saw problems and this seems to be one that has you stumped. Don't try to berate the man with knowledge, or try to shame him into doing something you want. How about this? Ask the man how much to divulge the "fix" and then pay it (or have the owner of the site pay it). We can all send our carburetors to you, to fix for free!
> BTW having the site owner pay is not as far fetched as it seems. His site says something to the effect "what are your problems? come here and ask". People that offer free advice to saw owners, are doing the site work. That includes you and me Brad. I would venture about 80% of new members come on here for problem solving at first. More members=more $.



You're making this out all wrong. I haven't asked one thing of Scott that I haven't done myself MANY times. 99% of us on this forum share our knowledge, and do so openly and freely. Yes, I port saws for hire, but I have who knows how many posts telling anyone how to do it themselves. This isn't black magic. Some people have the skills to do this kind of work others don't. Some simply don't want to mess with it. Those that do will find all the info they need to do the job, right here in the pages of AS. What was said earlier in this thread flies in the very face of the way the majority want to see this site operate. This site wouldn't be half the success it has been without that kind of atmosphere.

It also has nothing to do with the charity we've helped others out with monetarily. It's a philosophy that we openly share information here. The fact that we take care of our own is just and extension of that same philosophy.

Just for the record, I've never tried to fix one of these carbs before. If I figure it out on my own, you can be sure that everyone will know. That's just how I roll.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> c3-el42?



Type that into a google search, and you'll find sources. I could show you where to get them for $42, but they're not a sponsor here, and don't wish to get in trouble.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I tried Zama direct and wasn't able to get the model carb that was specified in the technical bulletin as the replacement.
> 
> I could get a "similar" model and then order the extra linkage components I would need separately. It seemed easier to just
> adapt another carb I already had.



I haven't yet ordered a c3-el42, rather than the Husky PN, but plan to on the next one I buy.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

I stand by my opinion, that telling others how to port, will not put those that do it for hire out of business. No, it's not black magic, but it is a learned skill. There will always be those that just don't want to mess with it, and/or don't want to risk messing up their own saw.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> c3-el42?



That is the Zama replacement, according to the 2008 service bulletin on the subject.


----------



## almondgt (May 4, 2012)

There is a 50 50 chance there is no fix for the infamous hd199 carb dilemma............just saying


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Type that into a google search, and you'll find sources. I could show you where to get them for $42, but they're not a sponsor here, and don't wish to get in trouble.



Getting one isn't an issue. I was just wondering if that's the one JJ was referring to. I'm actually gonna roll with the 199 on the 357 I acquired and see what happens. Knowing the history of all the related problems should make it fairly easy to tell how it's gonna fly, though I've yet to see one incident of swapping to the Zama being anything but the best solution.

Poge


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

I have the Walbro 199 on my personal 346XP. It runs perfectly. I just finished a new 346XP with the Zama carb. It ran fine, but seemed more sensitive to carb adjustments. I've heard of several others having issues with them. I'm not sure if anyone has quite figured out why. If so, then I'm all ears.


----------



## parrisw (May 4, 2012)

The one I put in my 357 was from baileys, and about $54. 

I figured out how to fix 200t carbs by a member here, then I posted the info for all to see, I've made a few 200t owners around me very happy with a free Carb fix, then spending what a dealer wants for a new carb, $140btw. 

I've got a 345 here that needs a new Carb, I think it suffers the same affliction as the 357, wouldn't mind knowing the fix.


----------



## Justsaws (May 4, 2012)

w8ye said:


> What are the running symptoms of a bad HDA199



Basically what ST said, when it is first getting bad a little retune can fix it but eventually it will not transfer to WOT or hold idle. Start up on choke everytime and then, die.

It was kind of a crapshoot in terms of if it should be replaced or cleaned, a tech could sink a lot of time in a carb and still not have a good running one.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Now, before some of you start thinking that I haven't learned any lessons from my past, I *will* respect someone that shares info with me privately. I would ask before I shared anything in a case like that. In the past, I've made the mistake of sharing someone else's work, without their permission. That's not cool. But, if I figure it out on my own, or do it differently, I will share. That's not a threat to anyone else, that's just how I am. I'd rather you guys have the info, and be able to use it. I hope that clears up a few possible misunderstandings, before they happen.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I figured out how to fix 200t carbs by a member here, then I posted the info for all to see, I've made a few 200t owners around me very happy with a free Carb fix, then spending what a dealer wants for a new carb, $140btw.



I have fixed the 200T carb as well. That one's pretty easy, but I would have never figured it out on my own. Thanks to others sharing, another carb was saved from going in the trash.


----------



## Justsaws (May 4, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> To me they spool up faster than the Zama.



Ah, the irony.

Not really though if you block off the a/c pump and drill the plug out the and end up with a tuneable carb it can have same throttle response characteristics.

The Zamas will respond better with a couple of the tight windings clip off each end of the metering spring and some work under the short welch plug. Have not done it for the 359s only when putting the 359 intakes on the 350s.

Short hairs-

The Zama is a known entity in terms of operating characteristics and reliablity, until you clip things and make things bigger.

The repaired Walbros are certainly not. I have used ones that I have done and that others have paid other people to do. 

I am also all for other people finding work arounds and repairs, knock yourselves out folks, worse case being you end buying a Zama.


----------



## TK (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I tried Zama direct and wasn't able to get the model carb that was specified in the technical bulletin as the replacement.
> 
> I could get a "similar" model and then order the extra linkage components I would need separately. It seemed easier to just
> adapt another carb I already had.



The c3-el42 is the model. I have ordered those as well as one via husky. The only difference is the box - and the price. All linkages and fittings are identical. They're cheap enough that I keep a few on hand.


----------



## Justsaws (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Hmmm...where is this Zama for only $40? All the local guys want $62-80...



I have no idea where they came fro I just know that I paid $40.00 for the ones that I bought, probably close to the dealers cost. I do know that they did not come through Tiltons.

That was also a while ago and I know that particular arrangement for me is no longer availible.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Now, before some of you start thinking....



Easy, mang. Unless you're getting heat on the side, seems to me like this is just another informational thread. Could be a valuable one for lots of folks in the long run -- in the spirit of "the community".

Last time I checked, Walbro hasn't figured it out, Husky hasn't figured it out, but a monkey in a tree evidently has and wants to be paid for it.

What else is there to discuss?

OK, folks. As you were.


----------



## Justsaws (May 4, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Easy, mang. Unless you're getting heat on the side, seems to me like this is just another informational thread. Could be a valuable one for lots of folks in the long run -- in the spirit of "the community".
> 
> Last time I checked, Walbro hasn't figured it out, Husky hasn't figured it out, but a monkey in a tree evidently has and wants to be paid for it.
> 
> ...



Ethanal?


----------



## tree monkey (May 4, 2012)

i have fixed a pile of these carbs. have not seen one that could not be fixed
if i can't fix it i will replace it with a good one

if some one wants to buy a rebuilt and tested carb the price is $40.00 plus shipping


----------



## J.Walker (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone used the Walbro HDA 195-1 carb? 
I hear it's a replacement for the the Walbro HDA 199.


.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 6, 2012)

Dont know about the 195 being a replacement,but a friend of mine started having trouble with his Jonsered 2159 and the carb was replaced with a HDA 191-A.Seems to be getting along just fine with it now.

Ron


----------



## SawTroll (May 6, 2012)

I believe the affected carbs was the HDA-190, 191, 198 and 199. The 199 was for the unheated EPA saws, and the others for different versions - EPA or not, heated handles or not. All has the same venturi.


----------



## SawTroll (May 6, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Dont know about the 195 being a replacement,but a friend of mine started having trouble with his Jonsered 2159 and the carb was replaced with a HDA 191-A.Seems to be getting along just fine with it now.
> 
> Ron



The HDA-195 has a smaller venturi, and likey isn't a suiable replacement.....


----------



## tree monkey (May 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *Because that's the kind of community we are. * We're not askin him to fix our carbs for free. He's asking $25 + shipping to fix a $40 carb.



well brad what is your time worth?
carb kit alone is $10.00
so fixing the problem and testing the carb is $15.00
thats over an hour of labor
sounds more then fair to me


----------



## lmbrman (May 7, 2012)

monkey fixed a couple for me and i would have happily paid twice his rate to completely solve a problem that none else can solve

several guys around here toss the zama and put a good monkeyed walbro in,, i mean heck, if a monkey can fix it :hmm3grin2orange:

where is that zama built anyway ?


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> well brad what is your time worth?
> carb kit alone is $10.00
> so fixing the problem and testing the carb is $15.00
> thats over an hour of labor
> sounds more then fair to me



I have no problem with someone charging for their labor. I would expect as much, and do the same myself. It's the resistance to share something so simple with the community that I don't care for. It doesn't fit with the atmosphere of this forum.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I have no problem with someone charging for their labor. I would expect as much, and do the same myself. It's the resistance to share something so simple with the community that I don't care for. It doesn't fit with the atmosphere of this forum.


 i know i will be cussed for saying this, but it needs to be said. what kind of atmosphere are you referring to???? it seems to me as though you started a raffle/charity here for another member who is going through a rough time. in your post you state that all proceeds above 250.00 will go to this member. if you are so giving/generous and like to share so much, then why not donate all of your proceeds to him?????? if a person wishes to keep a few tricks-of-the-trade under his hat, and make a few bucks doing so, what is the big deal? there are a ton of saw porters/builders that read here, and post nothing, or for that matter do not even know of this site exists. there is zero harm in keeping some knowledge under ones hat, not all of us post/document/film everything we do with saws. for that matter, if you would pay more attention to what you are doing/ and wear some ppe, instead of trying to look good for the camera, you may not have quite so many mishaps when you are playing around with your saws.


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i know i will be cussed for saying this, but it needs to be said. what kind of atmosphere are you referring to???? it seems to me as though you started a raffle/charity here for another member who is going through a rough time. in your post you state that all proceeds above 250.00 will go to this member. if you are so giving/generous and like to share so much, then why not donate all of your proceeds to him??????



Boy, you're barking up the wrong tree! *Everyone else, please ignore what I'm about to say.* I don't want to say this, but pions like you obviously ain't too bright, and can't figure it out for yourself. Had you any sense at all, you would be able to see that I've donated as much, or more, than anyone else to the charity drive. Do I need to add it up for you? We all have to decide what we can give, and I did exactly that. If we use your logic, we should all empty our checking accounts. You're saying it's all or nothing, right?! You want to lead the way?!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

Hey, STD, care to share what you've given to Jeremy and his family? *$0.00!*


----------



## Justsaws (May 7, 2012)

Take the carb apart, pull EVERYTHING and clean it, run wire and reassemble. If it still does not work then bypass the ap and open up the normal HD low side port.

I bought lots of those used carbs because usually they do not even need kits. If you cannot find the kit with the second gasket for the metering side then drill a hole through the cover and toss the plastic in the garbage.

If you have a HD carb handy that is the same format use that as a guide. I do not recommend the ones off of Stihl 1127s because of the reverse format.


----------



## Oddvaark (May 7, 2012)

Don't forget to cut the "plastic thickness" off the length of the 4 screws before reassembly. Then turn the high jet all the way in (with the limiter in place) and turn the idle screw to a fast idle before tuning the low jet to proper response. I sure hope this makes sense...


----------



## parrisw (May 7, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i know i will be cussed for saying this, but it needs to be said. what kind of atmosphere are you referring to???? it seems to me as though you started a raffle/charity here for another member who is going through a rough time. in your post you state that all proceeds above 250.00 will go to this member. if you are so giving/generous and like to share so much, then why not donate all of your proceeds to him?????? if a person wishes to keep a few tricks-of-the-trade under his hat, and make a few bucks doing so, what is the big deal? there are a ton of saw porters/builders that read here, and post nothing, or for that matter do not even know of this site exists. there is zero harm in keeping some knowledge under ones hat, not all of us post/document/film everything we do with saws. for that matter, if you would pay more attention to what you are doing/ and wear some ppe, instead of trying to look good for the camera, you may not have quite so many mishaps when you are playing around with your saws.



Wow, you're a real **********, how many charities give 100%, they don't, if they all did they wouldn't be around, there are operating costs, no one should expect Brad to give 100%, over the years I would say Brad has given more then anyone on here. Besides it has nothing to do with thread, neither does Brads PPE, looks to me you're just trying to drag him through the mud as usual.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, STD, care to share what you've given to Jeremy and his family? *$0.00!*


 yeh are are 100% correct. but you do not see me always looking for a pat on the back, and posting the hey look what i did videos either............ people like you are a dime a dozen, always looking to help, you just want to make sure everyone knows about it. pion huh, been called alot worse by people a whole lot better than you. i would rather be a "whatever" than p.o.s. sunday christian, that always has to justify his do-good actions on an online forum.


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

Carry on, just ignore him.


----------



## thomas1 (May 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I have no problem with someone charging for their labor. I would expect as much, and do the same myself. It's the resistance to share something so simple with the community that I don't care for. It doesn't fit with the atmosphere of this forum.



I appreciate when people share their knowledge but, if they don't want to there is no reason to try and bully them into it with "it's for the good of the community" BS. 

If it's so simple to figure it out why haven't you done so? Evidently this has been a problem for a while, why no call for the information to be shared with the masses, until you needed it?


----------



## Justsaws (May 7, 2012)

Hey folks, I just came in from sticking one of the Walbros with apump blocked off on a stock beater 359 and it started right up and idled out with the low and high side 1 1/2 turns out so I would recommend that as the starting point set if end up blocking off the apump and fine tune from there. In a previous post I mentioned a larger amount of turns(2) and it was bugging me that I was thinking of a different carb fix. Sorry if that was causing any confusion. I will go back and edit that post. 

Decent condition carb the H/L screws were not bent, no scratch marks, over drilled ports, and the carb kit looked like new, nice and easy.

Apperently I will not go back and edit that post.


----------



## tree monkey (May 8, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Wow, you're a real **********, how many charities give 100%, they don't, if they all did they wouldn't be around, there are operating costs, no one should expect Brad to give 100%, over the years I would say Brad has given more then anyone on here. Besides it has nothing to do with thread, neither does Brads PPE, looks to me you're just trying to drag him through the mud as usual.



hey parris there is a guy here looking for a dipstick, i think you fit the bill:msp_tongue:


----------



## redunshee (May 8, 2012)

A lot of off topic conversations going on! Getting real personal as well. Whew!
Bob


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2012)

:taped:


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> I appreciate when people share their knowledge but, if they don't want to there is no reason to try and bully them into it with "it's for the good of the community" BS.
> 
> If it's so simple to figure it out why haven't you done so? Evidently this has been a problem for a while, why no call for the information to be shared with the masses, until you needed it?


I'm not trying to bully anyone. I'm simply trying to promote a sharing community. What would this forum be if we all refused to share our knowledge with the community? Besides, it was Scott that came in here trying to sell his work, while refusing to share any info, on a thread that was looking for info. To me, that was a little distasteful.


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

I don't necessarily disagree but, just because you want him to share or think he should share his "fix" for the greater good does not obligate him to do so. You complained about the price he was charging, he explained how he arrived at that cost. Having seen that his price doesn't look exorbitant to me.

In your original post you said you had a couple of saws that could benefit from this fix, are these personal saws or customers? If they are for customers, are you charging to fix them? 

It would seem there are two main reasons people bring their stuff to others to have it worked on either they don't want to fix it themselves or they can't. I'm sure we've all been in one of those categories before, it just appears that you're in the latter at the moment and aren't enjoying it.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

Again, you're completely missing my point. I don't have one issue with Scott charging to do this for others. What I have a problem with is his general refusal to share with others. This isn't the first time this came up. I've been as long add most any active poster, and that's not conducive to the atmosphere that makes this place what it is.


----------



## wooddog (May 8, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> $25.00 plus shipping and i'll make it run better then new





tree monkey said:


> just the carb, i have saws to test them on
> 
> the acc pump is not the problem



I will gladly pay you for your troubles Sir on the next 199's that come in. I have had woods ported 346's and 357's come through with 199 carburetors on them with all kinds of idling and throttle response problems. Nothing I tried worked. I then bought the Zama replacement carburetors and they would not flow for crap on the ported saws for nothing. I tried the Zama on stock 346 and 357 and they were fine. They just wouldn't work on the hot woods ported saws these guys are using up here. Thank you for your offer to do this fix for us Sir.


----------



## lmbrman (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Again, you're completely missing my point. I don't have one issue with Scott charging to do this for others. What I have a problem with is his general refusal to share with others. This isn't the first time this came up. I've been as long add most any active poster, and that's not conducive to the atmosphere that makes this place what it is.



Brad, I gotta say i thought you would take the high road,, pay him $25 and share with us.

I mean, the solution is simple- 

uttahere2:


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> Brad, I gotta say i thought you would take the high road,, pay him $25 and share with us.
> 
> I mean, the solution is simple-
> 
> uttahere2:


I wouldn't do that either, without permission. I learned that lesson:msp_ohmy:


----------



## steve316 (May 8, 2012)

*25$*

If I had a problem I could get fixed for 25$, I would think that was a bargan. Steve


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

If someone wants to have the work done, then yes, it's a good deal. But, as I keep saying, that has nothing to do with what I'm saying. How about from now on, every time someone asks a question, we refuse to answer without payment. Is that the kind of site you guys want this to be? That's exactly what you guys are promoting.


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2012)

wooddog said:


> I will gladly pay you for your troubles Sir on the next 199's that come in. I have had woods ported 346's and 357's come through with 199 carburetors on them with all kinds of idling and throttle response problems. Nothing I tried worked. I then bought the Zama replacement carburetors and they would not flow for crap on the ported saws for nothing. I tried the Zama on stock 346 and 357 and they were fine. They just wouldn't work on the hot woods ported saws these guys are using up here. Thank you for your offer to do this fix for us Sir.



Have you looked at the venruri size of those Zama carbs?


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Again, you're completely missing my point. I don't have one issue with Scott charging to do this for others. What I have a problem with is his general refusal to share with others. This isn't the first time this came up. I've been as long add most any active poster, and that's not conducive to the atmosphere that makes this place what it is.



I'm not missing anything. You didn't care about a fix until you needed it. Now tree monkey evidently has one and won't give it you and you got torqued up. This is not the first time we've seen this behavior from him and also not the first time we've seen it from you. 

As for not having an issue with him charging, was this not you?



blsnelling said:


> *Because that's the kind of community we are. * We're not askin him to fix our carbs for free. He's asking $25 + shipping to fix a $40 carb.



That seems like you have a problem with it or, am I completely off base.

In any case, I do not have a fix for the 199. 

Good luck in the search.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

Why haven't I asked before? Because I didn't care or need to know. How difficult is that to understand? You can twist the facts any way you want, but I have no issue at all with someone charging for their labor. I have significant issue with someone refusing to share with the site. I also find it very distasteful when someone asks for help, and gets the reply, "I know how, but won't tell anyone.". Scott brought this to the table, not me. That's not the AS I know or want!


----------



## tlandrum (May 8, 2012)

scotts been at this a lot longer than the average monkey. if he says he has a fix for it id say he has a fix for it. i also know that if you pmed scott and asked him in private how to fix something he would probably help out. i also dont know how it is with other guys shops but unless your a friend or paying customer most shops arent going to tell how to fix a problem that they would otherwise be paid to fix. scott does this for a living and we shouldnt expect him to publicly announce a fix for any problem. he pays his sponsorship to advertise his services just like any other sponsor does.in my opinion he advertised his service for fixing this carb problem and you can pay him for it or not. no need for anyone to get their panties in a bunch over it. ive learned that someones hard earned knowledge should never be expected to be givin away. if one chooses to share than so be it,if they dont well so be it. carry on


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> scotts been at this a lot longer than the average monkey. if he says he has a fix for it id say he has a fix for it. i also know that if you pmed scott and asked him in private how to fix something he would probably help out. i also dont know how it is with other guys shops but unless your a friend or paying customer most shops arent going to tell how to fix a problem that they would otherwise be paid to fix. scott does this for a living and we shouldnt expect him to publicly announce a fix for any problem. he pays his sponsorship to advertise his services just like any other sponsor does.in my opinion he advertised his service for fixing this carb problem and you can pay him for it or not. no need for anyone to get their panties in a bunch over it. ive learned that someones hard earned knowledge should never be expected to be givin away. if one chooses to share than so be it,if they dont well so be it. carry on


That's all good and well, but it sure doesn't set well when someone asks for help and is basically told, "I know, but I won't tell you.". If your work is that good, you're sure not going to go out of business sharing some of your knowledge. 

And just to make this clear, this isn't really about fixing some cheap little carb. It's about a philosophy, the way we interact on this site. Trust me, it's no sweat off my back not to fix these carbs. Sure, it'd be nice if we all could save them. I got one little carb here. Big deal. Like I said, it's about the general unwillingness to share. If that's how you want to do business, then start a Web site and advertise your work, but don't come in a thread looking for info and refuse to offer some guidance.


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Why haven't I asked before? Because I didn't care or need to know. How difficult is that to understand? You can twist the facts any way you want, but I have no issue at all with someone charging for their labor. I have significant issue with someone refusing to share with the site. I also find it very distasteful when someone asks for help, and gets the reply, "I know how, but won't tell anyone.". Scott brought this to the table, not me. That's not the AS I know or want!



You've proved my point. You didn't care until it effected you. Which means you're not looking for a fix for the community, you're looking for a fix for yourself. A week ago you didn't care that tree monkey wasn't sharing his fix but now that you want to know he is somehow withholding information from everyone. 

If you find it distasteful that he won't share, why not figure it out for yourself? You don't want to or you can't? 

And, the facts are the clear to see. There is no twisting required.

To be on topic: Is the issue with the accelerator pump or is it in another portion of the carb?


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

Like I said before, this isn't the first time that Scott has done this. It was with a different sponsor last time.

And what's your beef with me asking about this now? Are you suggesting that I should purvey the site, looking for everyone's issues, and then find the answers for them? That's not even logical. Of course I asked because *I* had a question.

And, if I may be so bold, no one has tried to share more than I have with this site. *Others know plenty more than me*, but I have always openly shared everything I've learned.


----------



## Cantdog (May 8, 2012)

Well said Terry.....I refrain from entering these type of stirrings but I feel compelled to throw in my $0.02 on this one. First I respect Brad and his willingness to share quite freely info on a number of saw issues...it does add to the site greatly and others do this as well. He has answered questions from me about porting figures and results quickly and throughly. That said, if Scott makes his entire living from chainsaw repair and he has some tricks up his sleeve and desires to be compensated, that is totally understandable...it's his job/living and I expect it hard enough to make ends meet doing this work as it isn't like old car restoration or other high dollar mechanic type professions. His price is generous and though there was talk of $40.00 carbs unless you have an in somewhere the cheapest I have found the Zama carbs is around $50.00 these days and a Husky dealer is $90.00 or so.

I can understand his position...there are currently two high end woodworking websites that feature my work promently of the opening page of the sites....leading potential customers to believe that they are capable of such work...there is no mention of my firm or me personally. As close as that comes is a vague mention of using nothing but the best "local craftsmen". I can't stop them as they don't specifically say they did this work nor is there anyway to copyright or patent one off woodworking. Looking at it from Scotts position, should he divulge this info freely and publicly someone else (not you Brad) could certainly buy a sponsorship and advertise that he can fix 199s better and cheaper and Scott's out with nothing gained for himself or his business. There two side to every coin and I think Terry hit the nail on the head on this one.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's not the AS I know or want!



With all due respect, it's not _your_ AS. Unfortunately, it's that very arrogance that breeds the resentment you occasionally experience from others. It's their AS, too.

No dog in this fight. Just sayin'....

Poge


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Like I said before, this isn't the first time that Scott has done this. It was with a different sponsor last time.
> 
> And what's your beef with me asking about this now? Are you suggesting that I should purvey the site, looking for everyone's issues, and then find the answers for them? That's not even logical. Of course I asked because *I* had a question.



My issue is falling back on the "community". If you think tree monkey is being a jerk, just tell him that. There is no need to make yourself into a martyr for the cause. 

When you only care after it affects you, personally, it's laughable to say you're just looking out for the community. You're doing for it yourself and if that happens to help the community in the process, that seems to be a nice side effect.


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> With all due respect, it's not _your_ AS. Unfortunately, it's that very arrogance that breeds the resentment you occasionally experience from others. It's their AS, too.
> 
> No dog in this fight. Just sayin'....
> 
> Poge



+1


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> With all due respect, it's not _your_ AS. Unfortunately, it's that very arrogance that breeds the resentment you occasionally experience from others. It's their AS, too.
> 
> No dog in this fight. Just sayin'....
> 
> Poge



Arrogance? Call it what you want. Other than the owners, I have invested more than most into this site. I care about what goes on here. I don't want to see this place return to the days of builder wars. It's a MUCH more enjoyable place when we all work and share together. That's how we learn, and pass the torch on to the next. No this isn't my site, but it is what we make of it. I'm simply doing my part to help see that this site stays a place that openly shares in this hobby we all enjoy.


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2012)

Tomato. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (May 8, 2012)

'toe' - 'ma'- 'toe'


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

Potato


----------



## rupedoggy (May 8, 2012)

OK Brad I think I get it now. I have read this whole thread and aren't you saying?
"On this site it should be from each, according to his ability and to each, according to his needs" 
Hummmm, haven't I heard that somewhere before?


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Arrogance? Call it what you want. Other than the owners, I have invested more than most into this site. I care about what goes on here. I don't want to see this place return to the days of builder wars. It's a MUCH more enjoyable place when we all work and share together. That's how we learn, and pass the torch on to the next. No this isn't my site, but it is what we make of it. I'm simply doing my part to help see that this site stays a place that openly shares in this hobby we all enjoy.



I'm not arrogant, I'm just the most important.

You're funny.


----------



## Justsaws (May 8, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> To be on topic: Is the issue with the accelerator pump or is it in another portion of the carb?



Well since other current HDs do not seem to have the same issue I would blame the issue on the design of the pump as applied to the carb. The fact being that you can bypass the pump and solve that issue being what seals the deal for me. In terms of ALL the problems being caused by the actual pump mech, NO that would be an oversimplefication. If you strip the carb all the way done, remove EVERYTHING that can be removed you may be able to "repair" a low hour carb. However, you will still have a carb that will do the exact same thing that caused it to fail the first time.


----------



## Justsaws (May 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Tomato. :msp_thumbup:



I disagree, wanker. We are discussing Japanese lemons not Efcos, stay on topic or at least post pictures of fat chicks and stuff.

Oh, yeah the best fix for a 359 is to buy a Stihl 361 then all you have to replace is coils. However since they are all gone and Stihl f-it hard with the 362 the best fix is to buy a 441.


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;p3MiD_U4CHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MiD_U4CHQ[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 8, 2012)

Wal-bro?


Wal-bra?


----------



## Cantdog (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Arrogance? Call it what you want. Other than the owners, I have invested more than most into this site. I care about what goes on here. I don't want to see this place return to the days of builder wars. It's a MUCH more enjoyable place when we all work and share together. That's how we learn, and pass the torch on to the next. No this isn't my site, but it is what we make of it. I'm simply doing my part to help see that this site stays a place that openly shares in this hobby we all enjoy.



And therein lies the rub...this is a hobby to me and you Brad, and probaly the vast majority of folks that will be reading this thread. However to Scott it is his livelyhood, his job, his living.....and that right there is difference between us and him. As someone who has been selfemployed for the last 26 yrs, I can tell you, you not only have to live by your knowledge but your witts as well. I too would like to know the answer to this question however I am in no way irritated by a businessman who has the answer and simply won't "give" it to me...$25.00 is a pitance to pay for knowledge you do not possess, as opposed to $50.00 for a Chinese carb, in my opinion. I've already been the $50.00 route !! LOL!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

I hear what you're saying, but in this case, I still disagree. Look at Mastermind, for example. Just like myself, he had been one to share a LOT. It certainly hasn't hurt his business. If anything, it's made it. He does this for a living too, and last I knew, had a couple week back log.


----------



## watsonr (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I hear what you're saying, but in this case, I still disagree. Look at Mastermind, for example. Just like myself, he had been one to share a LOT. It certainly hasn't hurt his business. If anything, it's made it. He does this for a living too, and last I knew, had a couple week back log.



MAYBE it's because he likes to share and it promotes his business.... just like you do. He's promoting his business.... isn't he?

Your porting business requires tools and knowledge, people buy because they don't have the tools and don't have the knowledge. His is the same thing.... a carb kit and the knowledge.

Your either buying or not........ this is America and your supposed to find that one spot know one else has occupied..... and he's selling the only one. I teach Electronic Marine Navigation and there are only a couple people in the world that do what I do.... EXACTLY TWO!

Sounds like he's cornered the market and I can hear the $$$ and when I need a 199 or whatever it is fixed... I know who to call!


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Your porting business requires tools and knowledge, people buy because they don't have the tools and *don't have the knowledge*.



That's where you're wrong. Randy and I do share our knowledge, as well as MANY others. How do you think he and I both learned? We both learned from those that were willing to share. We both have more work than we can handle.


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's where you're wrong. Randy and I do share our knowledge, as well as MANY others. How do you think he and I both learned? We both learned from those that were willing to share. We both have more work than we can handle.



The difference being Mastermind isn't getting his panties in bunch because someone isn't doing what he wants.

As far as having more work than you can handle, it seems someone asked you to fix a carb and told them you could but you can't and you can't handle that reality.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> The difference being Mastermind isn't getting his panties in bunch because someone isn't doing what he wants.
> 
> As far as having more work than you can handle, it seems someone asked you to fix a carb and told them you could but you can't and you can't handle that reality.


My point still stands. IIRC, they have had words, but that has nothing to do with my points validity. And by the way, nothing could be further from the truth about the carb. I have a spare 199 carb here and have never told anyone I could fix it. If I could fix it, I was possibly going to put it on my Dads saw. Talk about jumping to conclusions! That really gives you a lot of credibility.


----------



## watsonr (May 8, 2012)

You are correct about the knowledge, its out there if your willing to read and dig and go the distance to discover, or get off your lazy butt.... except this one time. From reading all 8 pages of this thread, he seems to be the only one with *this* knowledge.

You forgot to add the fact know body else has put forth the effort to discover what he knows.....

Thanks for sharing, he doesn't want too....... competitive business was founded on exactly that concept, I've got something you don't and the right to sell it to anybody willing to pay for it. Think McDonald's is complaining to Wendy's about hamburgers because there's are square patties. Hell no, McDonald's burgers save money because there round, less meat and Wendy's thinks they have the market cornered because of the corners they don't cut......

So I believe your answer is ... I'm not buying? Good for you.


----------



## watsonr (May 8, 2012)

All this spinning around makes me 

Anybody else about to pass out?

Maybe get a burger????


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

watsonr said:


> All this spinning around makes me
> 
> Anybody else about to pass out?
> 
> Maybe get a burger????



Are you done yet?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 8, 2012)

watsonr said:


> All this spinning around makes me
> 
> Anybody else about to pass out?
> 
> Maybe get a burger????



It must be lunchtime everything's coming down to cheeseburgers!!


----------



## watsonr (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Are you done yet?



The real question is are you, to much time and effort have been wasted already......want to get a burger with me?:msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

watsonr said:


> The real question is are you, to much time and effort have been wasted already......want to get a burger with me?:msp_smile:



In a heartbeat


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My point still stands. IIRC, they have had words, but that has nothing to do with my points validity. And by the way, nothing could be further from the truth about the carb. I have a spare 199 carb here and have never told anyone I could fix it. If I could fix it, I was possibly going to put it on my Dads saw. Talk about jumping to conclusions! That really gives you a lot of credibility.



Where is the jumping to conclusions? In your first post you say you have two carbs that are acting up.



blsnelling said:


> We've all heard about the troublesome Walbro carbs on Husky 357 and 359s. I have a couple here that are acting up as well. I've heard of several people trying to fix these. Does anyone have the lowdown on how to do this? IIRC, it's related to the accelerator pump wearing out. How is this bypassed? I know how to do it on the 200T carbs, but not on this one.



To me this means they are on saws, otherwise they aren't acting up they're sitting in a box, broken. Now you're down to one carb that you may put on your dad's saw, if you can fix it.

Which is it?

I'm quoting you directly, I'm sorry if that makes your logic harder to follow.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

I have one or two, not sure which, 199s setting on my bench. They were given to me, condition unknown. There were originally three, and only one worked. That one went on a saw that I sold a few weeks ago. The other two are duds. My Dads 346 was acting up, so I was looking to see if I could make one of these work.

What gets me, is how some of you don't seem to be capable of having a civil discussion. You've got to turn this into a mud flinging fiasco, and resort to childish attacks. If you can't defend your position otherwise, you might want to reconsider posting at all.


----------



## almondgt (May 8, 2012)

Offering work or knowledge for a fee appears to not go over so well. Is there a lesson there to be learned?


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

I thought this was a civil discussion? You claimed I was jumping to conclusions and had called my credibility into question. I merely quoted your contradictory statements and now you're calling me a mudslinger.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

You assumed that these carbs were on saws and that I was to fix them for someone else. Neither one is correct.


----------



## Justsaws (May 8, 2012)

Take one all the way apart, clean it and reassemble. Everything off. Run wires, ultrasonic has proven iffy on these for me. 

Take the other one all the way apart, clean it. Drill out the factory low side plug. Block off the apump port in the metering side and block off the pump from the inside of the pump cylinder, place entire pump mech back in. Use welch plugs. Set H/L screws 1 1/2 turns fire up saw and tune from there. 

Food for thought, typically do not have to pull the alum welch(ap tranfers access hole) on the opposite face of the carb as the brass plug if you are bypassing the pump. That should tell you where to look for "issues" if you want to make a low hour carb with a good pump work. I did not on the one I did Monday or most that I have done in the past.

If you have a Zama that is not transferring from idle to WOT the problem is most likely under the short welch plug. I think it is the 2 holes on the base of the cavity, make them barely, BARELY larger. If you can see the change you went to big. I will have to look at one again, if the transfer is sluggish after that then shorten metering spring and readjust lever. You can do it in either order but I usually go under the welch before the spring. The Zamas will move a lot of fuel.


----------



## watsonr (May 8, 2012)

Looks like Double Cheeseburgers for everyone!!

I'll have the one with square corners... can you have square corners??

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You assumed that these carbs were on saws and that I was to fix them for someone else. Neither one is correct.



Yes, I did. You said you a couple (saws? carbs? Who knows.) that were acting up. Evidently I made the quantum leap that the carbs were on saws. If someone told me "My transmission is acting up" I wouldn't figure their transmission was sitting in the floor of their garage. 

I still haven't seen the mudslinging or less than civil discussion. Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they're not civil.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> Take one all the way apart, clean it and reassemble. Everything off. Run wires, ultrasonic has proven iffy on these for me.
> 
> Take the other one all the way apart, clean it. Drill out the factory low side plug. Block off the apump port in the metering side and block off the pump from the inside of the pump cylinder, place entire pump mech back in. Use welch plugs. Set H/L screws 1 1/2 turns fire up saw and tune from there.
> 
> ...



Do you mind if I try to document this process with pics? I'll order complete OEM rebuild kits as well. I already drilled the brass plug on one, but did nothing with the acc pump.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> Yes, I did. You said you a couple (saws? carbs? Who knows.) that were acting up. Evidently I made the quantum leap that the carbs were on saws. If someone told me "My transmission is acting up" I wouldn't figure their transmission was sitting in the floor of their garage.
> 
> I still haven't seen the mudslinging or less than civil discussion. Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they're not civil.



My apologies if I over reacted in that case.


----------



## Justsaws (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Do you mind if I try to document this process with pics? I'll order complete OEM rebuild kits as well. I already drilled the brass plug on one, but did nothing with the acc pump.



Go nuts, have some fun. If you are careful you will be able to see the junk stuck in the transfers. It does not take much at all, basically a speck. 

The brass plug is a dust cover, you can reuse it just plug the drill hole up with some Dirko or epoxy. The pump mech is all under the shaft. You will be able to tell if the pump system is damaged when you pull it. 

Some more food for thought. If you change the bevel of the shaft you can get a bit of a different apump behavior. 

In terms of the kit, unless it is warped reuse what you got. I am almost always able to reuse the kits on these carbs, most just did not have enough fuel exposure to warp the diaphrams. However, if you are going to sell it you might want to toss a kit in it.


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> And therein lies the rub...this is a hobby to me and you Brad, and probaly the vast majority of folks that will be reading this thread. However to Scott it is his livelyhood, his job, his living.....and that right there is difference between us and him. As someone who has been selfemployed for the last 26 yrs, I can tell you, you not only have to live by your knowledge but your witts as well. I too would like to know the answer to this question however I am in no way irritated by a businessman who has the answer and simply won't "give" it to me...$25.00 is a pitance to pay for knowledge you do not possess, as opposed to $50.00 for a Chinese carb, in my opinion. I've already been the $50.00 route !! LOL!!



A story is in order. I like a good tale.......

I framed homes for a lot of years. I started in Raleigh, NC. All the homes we built were stick framed (no roof trusses), so I learned how to lay out rafters for hip, gambrel, dutch hip, bastard hip, valley rafters, and of course straight run. After moving here I saw that everyone built using trusses and no one knew how to build even with the simplest of rafter layout. 

Fast forward about 15 years...........the Frank Betz design was starting to show up in Cookeville and these homes have cut up stick framed roofs. It common for a Betz design to be bastard hip and valley with straight vaults thrown in to complicate things. I ended up very much in demand and kept two crews working framing for several years. 

One day it was raining and another framer stopped by the job we were on to look over our framing. Just like porting saws, it's one thing to see the product and quite another to do it yourself. He asked a lot of questions and I gladly answered them.....we talked about run and rise, hip and valley......etc. I showed he a few tricks I had picked up on the finer points of maintaining the correct overhang height by varying the seat cut......and on and on....

A few days later I saw him and a large crew start a house in the same subdivision we were working. I didn't think too much about it......GW hadn't destroyed the economy yet and things were booming. After a few months though......this guy was cutting my prices, hiring low cost help and really putting out some good looking work..... Did I make a big mistake?????


----------



## thomas1 (May 8, 2012)

Now I see why you're reluctant to hire that new guy.


----------



## dellaquila (May 8, 2012)

For you financially, yes you probably made a mistake. For the free market and consumers, you did not. You simply created competition which is what our economy thrives on. Even patents expire...


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2012)

dellaquila said:


> For you financially, yes you probably made a mistake. For the free market and consumers, you did not. You simply created competition which is what our economy thrives on. Even patents expire...



After a while the were a bunch of guys that learned to frame with rafters and we were nothing special......

I didn't quit because I had no work.


----------



## MacLaren (May 8, 2012)

My house is a Frank Betz. Just as you described.
Good story Randy. Btw, tree monkey rocks!


----------



## J.Walker (May 8, 2012)

I could put my house in order if only I had two NOS Walbro HDA 199 carbs.


.


----------



## lmbrman (May 8, 2012)

this place is hilarious! About the time i joined, scott offers to fix something for free that a bunch of people on here say is junk. Scott gets banned- i think it was a cylinder of some sort. I join and ask about fixin my darn walbro, most people tell me it is complete junk, put on a zama, one guy gives me a detailed description of how to fix it.(Thanks) Scott privately and quietly fixes it for me after reading my post. No charge, no pics, no thread. 

Now Scott is a sponsor and offers to fix something very reasonable that few can fix. He gets flamed. Some of the flames are real smiley feel good passive aggressive crap about him. Not cool.

Now I have heard that some builders hire stuff out. Personally, I like the idea of a builder that knows the whole saw, but to each his own. 

Brad, you do a great job with your threads,, lots of pics, good spelling, mostly positive sharing attitude.

Why not just hire monkey to fix carbs for ya? Don't you already have somebody else do your machine work ?

I'll prolly get the summer off now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I hear what you're saying, but in this case, I still disagree. Look at Mastermind, for example. Just like myself, he had been one to share a LOT. It certainly hasn't hurt his business. If anything, it's made it. He does this for a living too, and last I knew, had a couple week back log.



his threads didnt help get these done  View attachment 237433


----------



## ZeroJunk (May 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> A story is in order. I like a good tale.......
> 
> I framed homes for a lot of years. I started in Raleigh, NC. All the homes we built were stick framed (no roof trusses), so I learned how to lay out rafters for hip, gambrel, dutch hip, bastard hip, valley rafters, and of course straight run. After moving here I saw that everyone built using trusses and no one knew how to build even with the simplest of rafter layout.
> 
> ...



I doubt it. He would have figured it out eventually or found somebody else. They built one of those type roofs up the road and got my father to cut the rafters for them when he was in his seventies bacause the framing crew didn't know how.

I find it hard to believe that fixing a particular carb on a couple of saws is going to effect your pocketbook enough to make it a big deal.

Has more to do with a personality than a pocketbook.


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> this place is hilarious! About the time i joined, scott offers to fix something for free that a bunch of people on here say is junk. Scott gets banned- i think it was a cylinder of some sort. I join and ask about fixin my darn walbro, most people tell me it is complete junk, put on a zama, one guy gives me a detailed description of how to fix it.(Thanks) Scott privately and quietly fixes it for me after reading my post. No charge, no pics, no thread.
> 
> Now Scott is a sponsor and offers to fix something very reasonable that few can fix. He gets flamed. Some of the flames are real smiley feel good passive aggressive crap about him. Not cool.
> 
> ...




I certainly hope not. If you can't say what you want this place is screwed. 

Now I met Scott in KY and he was a very likeable guy that I could sit and shoot the #### with all day.......of course I like to talk. 

The threads I post are my way of showing my work.......some guys (Scott is one) say I put too much info in the posts......I can't apologize for that. I learned most of what started me building saws here and I'll give back to the site. I also think the threads help me get more work......again, I can't apologize for that......I don't build saws for ####s and giggles either. I've spent a lot of time and money learning how to do this stuff and am just now starting to get ahead.

Now there are some things I've learned that I will not show everyone. It's those little differences that may make the saws I build perform as well as they do. 

I have no problem with Scott or his way of doing things. The guy is sharp and has put a lot of time into learning his craft.


----------



## parrisw (May 8, 2012)

Here is my take on the whole thing. Brad started a thread, with the intent of sharing info, IMHO, if you don't want to share any info then why come in the thread? I think that's what Brad had a problem with originally, he wasn't mad that he would not share, no one has ever said that Scott had to divulge any info. I don't think it was the right place for Scott to advertise his work. If he wants start his own thread, advertising he can fix those carbs.


----------



## parrisw (May 8, 2012)

Oh and I have zero issues with anyone charging to fix something, that's how I make a living.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 8, 2012)

you call me what you wish, as i could really care less. this thread just shows Brad acting like a 2 year-old, AGAIN, when he gets his panties in a twist. again everything is fine, until things don't go his way. not trying to throw stones, just calling it as i see it.


----------



## MacLaren (May 8, 2012)

Because Scott is a sponsor. Because its an open forum. Personally, I feel it was a perfect oppurtunity for Scott to not only offer his services for pay but to also get in some advertising. If ya dont want to pay, then kindly decline and hope that someone else comes along to fix the problem. Point is Scott had every right to post in the thread. Remember its an open forum with Site sponsors. I think its pretty bad to give the man crap for that. Sharing info is great. But totally up to the sponsor.


----------



## lmbrman (May 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I certainly hope not. If you can't say what you want this place is screwed.
> 
> Now I met Scott in KY and he was a very likeable guy that I could sit and shoot the #### with all day.......of course I like to talk.
> 
> ...



Excellent post Randy. This is the type of post that made me join.

sincerely,

dave

- i really do like good spelling and grammar- it might rub off on me,, well . . .


----------



## Cantdog (May 8, 2012)

LOL Well I missed a few this afternoon whilst I was making a living. Randy, Ive been where you were a number of times and to say you made a mistake is not really the question.....when you meet another individual that has the capacity and will to learn what you can pass on, it is a thrill and a good thing. If he overtakes you and takes work away from you then that sucks for you but does that take away the respect you had for him when you freely gave the knowledge?? You just did your job to good!! I have very close friends that I trained from scratch for many yrs...they went out on their own and had some actualy steal million dollar customers from me.....we're are still very good friends..and still break a seal frequently...


I don't know Scott from squat but I say he should be able to run his business/sponsorship as he sees fit without have to endure any kind of guilt trip from anyone on this site. As Terry more or less said earlier "if he turns you off..don't buy" simple as that....truely...his choice...no one elses....but no need to bad mouth..


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 8, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Oh and I have zero issues with anyone charging to fix something, that's how I make a living.



I'm married with 4 teenagers, EVERYTHING I do is non-profit!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 8, 2012)

i see some new threads in our future...................... "mastermind meets the roof dormer"


----------



## Jacob J. (May 8, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i see some new threads in our future...................... "mastermind meets the roof dormer"



I'm gonna be building a house from scratch in the next 3-4 years, so I need to learn everything about framing...


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 8, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm gonna be building a house from scratch in the next 3-4 years, so I need to learn everything about framing...



give yourself 3-4 years if doing yourself im on year 3 right now......


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Because Scott is a sponsor. Because its an open forum. Personally, I feel it was a perfect oppurtunity for Scott to not only offer his services for pay but to also get in some advertising. If ya dont want to pay, then kindly decline and hope that someone else comes along to fix the problem. Point is Scott had every right to post in the thread. Remember its an open forum with Site sponsors. I think its pretty bad to give the man crap for that. Sharing info is great. But totally up to the sponsor.



:agree2: I would just pay him if I needed the service (or a 199) - but I don't, as I assume the 199 isn't compatible with heated 346/2153s, with a primer...


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 8, 2012)

It's been interesting to watch this develop. 

Brad, why worry about it? Honestly. 

I am pretty careful about my photography and fishing guiding when I'm on forums that talk about those things. Can anyone photograph a wedding? Sure, and there are tons of hobbyists/amateurs out there doing it. But I'm a pro at it. So when questions about how to do this and that with wedding photography come up on such forums, I don't help those people out much. Same when someone on a fishing forum wants to know how to catch lake trout in NE Minnesota. I'll give a tip or two here and there, but I keep the real nitty gritty to myself.

Most people want something for free. Pros don't work for free, except in certain situations. 

Now, I'll be the first to applaud you and others like you for your contributions here on AS. In fact, I'm looking to enter the 100+ cc club soon by getting a parts saw with a toasted P&C, and I'll be scouring past threads on AS for help in how to do the rebuild. You and others pave the way for people like me. 

And you are spot on when you mention that fact that, even though there's plenty of how-to on these sites for anyone with a bit of patience, a lick of sense, tools and a shop manual, most won't want to fool with it and will ship a saw off to a pro for repairs.

So you and Scott both know your onions and charge for your work. You contribute methods freely on AS, while Scott does not. All that sounds like to me is differing business philosophies. Why keep dragging differing business philosophies into threads that have nothing to do with that? You talk about AS as though you are a spokesman for AS. I completely understand your desire to do good, but to many (not necessarily to me) your self-appointed spokesmanship comes across as arrogant and domineering.

So, if it was ME who was an AS spokesman, I'd say leave Scott alone to be Scott, and he can leave you alone to be you (which he pretty much does already.) 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 8, 2012)

Brad, I take pride in knowing that I have a certain God givin talent of being able to piss people off with very little effort. 

I have to say though that I love to watch a master at work, so carry on!


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Brad, I take pride in knowing that I have a certain God givin talent of being able to piss people off with very little effort.
> 
> I have to say though that I love to watch a master at work, so carry on!



Yes, my friend Scott is quite proud of his degree from The Dennis Cahoon School of "How to Win Friends and Influence People".


----------



## edisto (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> now, before some of you start thinking that i haven't learned any lessons from my past, i *will* respect someone that shares info with me privately. I would ask before i shared anything in a case like that.



hint! Hint!

...lol!


----------



## rupedoggy (May 8, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Brad, I take pride in knowing that I have a certain God givin talent of being able to piss people off with very little effort.
> 
> I have to say though that I love to watch a master at work, so carry on!



Hey Modified Mark, who said "when you find yourself in a hole... quit diggin" ?


----------



## rupedoggy (May 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yes, my friend Scott is quite proud of his degree from The Dennis Cahoon School of "How to Win Friends and Influence People".



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## edisto (May 8, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> Hey Modified Mark, who said "when you find yourself in a hole... quit diggin" ?



It wasn't me...I was busy hunting a backhoe.


----------



## outdoortype (May 8, 2012)

*what has walbro offered as a solution?*

Just wondering if Walbro offered or suggested another model carb for the 357/359 owners? It seems strange that they would just give that business away to their main competitor.

FWIW, the HDA 191,198,199, etc sold for $150 when I priced them (2 years ago). So $25 is really a bargain to me. And if it sounds like what JustSaws is describing, it's easily worth $25. And by the way, thanks for the info Justsaws.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 8, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> Hey Modified Mark, who said "when you find yourself in a hole... quit diggin" ?



Fits lots of post's dont it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 272super (May 8, 2012)

It's worth mentioning that Walbro HDA replacement kits do not have the vent hole in the diaphragm and gasket. Unless you add one the saw will barley run. I had 2 199's that would start and run at high rpm and but would not idle with the replacement diaphragm. Once I figured out the diaphragm needed the extra hole,the 199's ran perfect. Now there is still the matter of the accel pump etc,but I'm guessing there are numerous 199's tossed because the owners did not notice the issue with the replacement diaphragms. I know the Walbro kits come that way(no vent hole),but I don't know about the Husqvarna kits.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Here is my take on the whole thing. Brad started a thread, with the intent of sharing info, IMHO, if you don't want to share any info then why come in the thread? I think that's what Brad had a problem with originally, he wasn't mad that he would not share, no one has ever said that Scott had to divulge any info. I don't think it was the right place for Scott to advertise his work. If he wants start his own thread, advertising he can fix those carbs.



Bingo, bingo, bingo! There are lots of good posts in the last two pages here, but this one sums it up. Nothing but a phylosophy difference, and me trying to convince the masses that mine is right, lol I'll be the first to admit that Scott builds a great saw. He was also a great guy to hang out with at the GTG. I enjoyed meeting him. This is nothing more than a difference in how we believe in doing business. In addition to that, it affects the climate of this forum I really enjoy. I just want to see this place stay the warm, friendly (for the most part, lol), sharing place it has been. That's all.


----------



## parrisw (May 9, 2012)

I actually heard the other day that Scott failed Sandbox in kindergarten.


----------



## tree monkey (May 9, 2012)

i see my buddy pirris is back.

i've given hints to what is wrong with this carb in the past. 
i have never needed to remove or plug the ac pump.
i would think doing so would other performance issues.
if you have a kit wthout the vent holes, put it together without the cover and use a snug drill bit by hand to cut the holes. then put the cover on.
but thats not what the real problem is in the first place.


brad if you tryed as hard to fix the carb as you try to make me look bad you could have fixed it by now.


another thing to think about. free info may not always be good info

scott


----------



## parrisw (May 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i see my buddy pirris is back.
> 
> i've given hints to what is wrong with this carb in the past.
> i have never needed to remove or plug the ac pump.
> ...



Who's pirris?


----------



## Justsaws (May 9, 2012)

Blocking off the apump certainly does change the operating characteristics of the carb.

Typical results-

If you only drill out the factory plug, carb will be to rich.

If you block the pump without drilling out plug carb will be to lean.

If you block ap and drill out the plug the carb will be tunable but very VERY fussy. The h/l screws will have to be tuned inconjuction and it is not ready until the carb comes off of WOT to idle without dying. The difference being that the saw will transfer from idle to WOT very nicely all day long in a wide assortment of H/L positions but only hang onto idle from WOT in one.

It can be tuned and make a very nice running carb but if the Zama is hard to tune then a person should pass unless they are really really motivated or perhaps bored.

Hmmm, what causes a carb to not catch idle from WOT? Aside from blocking off the apump and drilling a hole through a plug.

Hey folks at least it is not another oil thread. Although it did spend a good bit of time pretending to be a "what is this worth thread".

Buy the Zama.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 9, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I actually heard the other day that Scott failed Sandbox in kindergarten.


 yeh, but you sure are doing a god job of throwing the sand........you are just as good @ being a ********** as anyone else here.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 9, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Who's pirris?


 just another no-body here, who wants everyone to believe he's somebody...............


----------



## SkippyKtm (May 9, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> Blocking off the apump certainly does change the operating characteristics of the carb.
> 
> Typical results-
> 
> ...



Thanks for spending the time! I did try plugging off the accelerator pump and the results like yours, were too lean. 
I ended up buying the zama, I found one like Brad said, for less than $50 shipped to my door I think it was $43 without shipping. The saw has been running very well for over a year now.


----------



## edisto (May 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> brad if you tryed as hard to fix the carb as you try to make me look bad you could have fixed it by now.



Bingo, bingo, bingo!


----------



## ZeroJunk (May 9, 2012)

edisto said:


> Bingo, bingo, bingo!



Go to work and quit wasting time on a forum.


----------



## blsnelling (May 9, 2012)

My goal is not to dis Scott, but to promote a sharing atmosphere. As always though, a few of you love to take things and twist them. That will never change.


----------



## Mastermind (May 9, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> Blocking off the apump certainly does change the operating characteristics of the carb.
> 
> Typical results-
> 
> ...




I bought the Zama. I also was very displeased with it's performance. The carb that's at the top of my "gonna figure this one out" list is the Zama. 

I should have paid more attention in carby school.


----------



## blsnelling (May 9, 2012)

I think I'll just throw a Tilly HL on mine. I think it should be a direct bolt on replacement


----------



## Mastermind (May 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'll just throw a Tilly HL on mine. I think it should be a direct bolt on replacement



A Walbro from a Partner S55 might be a viable option. I've got several of those here. The venturi is 17.5 mm......


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 9, 2012)

Now that that's settled, are there going to be HD199 rebuild races at Bill's GTG?:jester:


----------



## rupedoggy (May 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> A Walbro from a Partner S55 might be a viable option. I've got several of those here. The venturi is 17.5 mm......



WOW where did you get those? That series saw is hard to find and very valuable, right?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## farrell (May 9, 2012)

cant we all just get along?
now i want you guys to apologize then kiss and make up!
love you guys!

back to the topic at hand....i bought a 353 that was blown up, had a walbro 199 in it and would like to fix it for a spare.....


----------



## edisto (May 9, 2012)

ZeroJunk said:


> Go to work and quit wasting time on a forum.



Hell...I'm working for free this time of year, and if I didn't waste time, my wife's expectations might increase.


----------



## edisto (May 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My goal is not to dis Scott, but to promote a sharing atmosphere. As always though, a few of you love to take things and twist them. That will never change.



For the record...you suck at promotion!

oke:


----------



## parrisw (May 9, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> yeh, but you sure are doing a god job of throwing the sand........you are just as good @ being a ********** as anyone else here.



Only at you buddy, when you brought up completely unrelivent crap to this thread, about the charity.


----------



## edisto (May 9, 2012)

edisto said:


> For the record...you suck at promotion!
> 
> oke:



C'mon Brad...I even put a pokey-sticky thingy in there. No need for hostility.

And what the heck is a trill?


----------



## Justsaws (May 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the affected carbs was the HDA-190, 191, 198 and 199. The 199 was for the unheated EPA saws, and the others for different versions - EPA or not, heated handles or not. All has the same venturi.



Just cleaned up a 191A 621 and put it on the beater 359. The 191A does not have the plastic baffle to reroute the metering cover hole through the air filter. Beyond that it is the same carb. This carb was in fairly good shape beyond the scratch marks and over drilling through the welch plugs. 

Runs good, certainly was a low hour carb and the dia's looked like new.

Came back in to add that sometimes Walbro spells Japan differently. 

HDA 191A JAPAN
HDA 199A JAPAN
HDA 199A THIA, hmm that's a weird way to spell Japan.
HDA 199A CHINA, at least it has got an A in it once. Must have used up all the J,P and N stamps. The A stamps are the cheap ones, they're made in Ireland.

The little welch on the opposite side of the carb as the brass apump cover is made out of steel. Just puting that correction out there in case it confuses anyone. I replace it with an aluminum one.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 9, 2012)

I thought it was funny.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.Walker (May 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I bought the Zama. I also was very displeased with it's performance. The carb that's at the top of my "gonna figure this one out" list is the Zama.
> 
> I should have paid more attention in carby school.




I removed the HDA 199 from my new Jred 2156cwh. Replaced it with the Zama and was very disapointed with the way it worked. It's like I have to double pump the trigger to get the saw to spool-up.

Mean while the HDA 199 is working great on my Jred 2153cwh saw.


.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 9, 2012)

I put a Zama on my 359 and it works very well,but the HDA 199 did not work right from day one when the saw was new.

Ron


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 9, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I thought it was funny.:hmm3grin2orange:



On my cell phone i thought it read"NO SOLUTIONS" which I thought was more funny:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (May 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> On my cell phone i thought it read"NO SOLUTIONS" which I thought was more funny:hmm3grin2orange:



Definitely more fitting.


----------



## lps8 (May 10, 2012)

*be 2 years in june*



Jacob J. said:


> I'm gonna be building a house from scratch in the next 3-4 years, so I need to learn everything about framing...



My house and barn were both scratch build, including doing the drawings myself. Be 2 years in June, but will be moving in in a couple of weeks. Maybe I'll have time to finish my 272 and do some saw milling soon.

I used trusses, but I know how to do cut rafters and I can build trusses (barn with lumber cut on csm). Saved about half of what it would have cost for a strictly custom house. Good luck on yours and have plenty of patience and perseverance. You'll need it.

Larry

View attachment 237622
View attachment 237623
View attachment 237624


----------



## edisto (May 10, 2012)

Hey ZeroJ! You up yet?


----------



## ZeroJunk (May 10, 2012)

edisto said:


> Hey ZeroJ! You up yet?



Hell yes, I have already done half a days work.


----------



## edisto (May 10, 2012)

ZeroJunk said:


> Hell yes, I have already done half a days work.



Me too...but that's only because my total only adds up to 2 hours.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 10, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> I put a Zama on my 359 and it works very well,but the HDA 199 did not work right from day one when the saw was new.
> 
> Ron



Im interested in that carb if you still have it!!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 10, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Im interested in that carb if you still have it!!



And what exactly would you do with it---me thinks you may be pulling my leg!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Homelite410 (May 11, 2012)

Project X :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kingston (Sep 27, 2012)

272super said:


> It's worth mentioning that Walbro HDA replacement kits do not have the vent hole in the diaphragm and gasket. Unless you add one the saw will barley run. I had 2 199's that would start and run at high rpm and but would not idle with the replacement diaphragm. Once I figured out the diaphragm needed the extra hole,the 199's ran perfect. Now there is still the matter of the accel pump etc,but I'm guessing there are numerous 199's tossed because the owners did not notice the issue with the replacement diaphragms. I know the Walbro kits come that way(no vent hole),but I don't know about the Husqvarna kits.



I have one right now in a barely used 359. It starts, not always easy, will run at high RPM's but will not idle. This has the plastic intake boot clamp. Where do I put the extra hole in the diaphragm? I also would not be opposed to sending the whole saw to someone who knows these and pay to have it repaired and possibly tuned, etc. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## turtle561 (Sep 28, 2012)

*hole*

diaphragm on left has the venting hole in the upper left hand, under the cover screw hole.
just punch a hole there.
regular diaphragm on the right for comparison.


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 28, 2012)

turtle561 said:


> diaphragm on left has the venting hole in the upper left hand, under the cover screw hole.
> just punch a hole there.
> regular diaphragm on the right for comparison.



that has more to do with the hi side then idle


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 28, 2012)

Just went thru every post in this thread WOW


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Just went thru every post in this thread WOW



Interesting stuff happens around here don't it? 

Chainsaws are a just a fad though..........


----------



## ZeroJunk (Sep 28, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Interesting stuff happens around here don't it?
> 
> Chainsaws are a just a fad though..........



I still like to smoke a Monte Cristo when sawing.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

ZeroJunk said:


> I still like to smoke a Monte Cristo when sawing.



Now that could start a _trend_.:tongue2:


----------



## Eccentric (May 28, 2013)

Any new developments in dealing with the HD199 issues? I see these saws on CL often and would like to be able to fix the 'carburetor issues' (that are often mentioned in the listing descriptions) if I buy one to 'fix and flip'...opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Any new developments in dealing with the HD199 issues? I see these saws on CL often and would like to be able to fix the 'carburetor issues' (that are often mentioned in the listing descriptions) if I buy one to 'fix and flip'...opcorn:



Yep. Scott (treemonkey) fixes them and does it at a great price. 

I used a couple of his that were perfect.


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2013)

I just send then to Scott as well. You can't beat the price.


----------



## LowVolt (May 28, 2013)

He did a 357 xp carb for me and it ran perfect.

Anyone hear from him? I saw a thread in the past few days asking if he was ok. Any word?


----------



## thomas1 (May 28, 2013)

I was trolling here, but one of those dang moderators edited my post and now my keyboard smells like cheese and bratwurst.


----------



## parrisw (May 29, 2013)

Any chance the nozzle is the issue? Easy fix. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/145468.htm

Some real good troubleshooting here to find out where you're problem lies.

http://www.walbro.com/media/21936/SERVICEMANUAL.pdf


----------



## SkippyKtm (May 29, 2013)

parrisw said:


> Any chance the nozzle is the issue? Easy fix. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/145468.htm
> 
> Some real good troubleshooting here to find out where you're problem lies.
> 
> http://www.walbro.com/media/21936/SERVICEMANUAL.pdf



That's what I'm thinking the issue is as well. They are an easy fix, I've done a few Walbros already, the check nozzles usually cost between $2 and $5. Walbro also has fairly good tech support. The parts site is also handy and has a distributor locator on that page as well:
*[url]http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family2.asp*[/URL]

Great link that deserves repeating(thanks maico490):
*[url]http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/145468.htm*[/URL]


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 29, 2013)

parrisw said:


> Any chance the nozzle is the issue? Easy fix.



Forgive me for going way out on a limb here, but I'll take a SWAG that if simply replacing a faulty nozzle was the solution to the problem, Husky would have chosen that approach in their tech bulletin on the matter instead of determining a carb swap to the Zama was the better way to go. May have been PR and/or contractual components at play for such a decision, but most who have transitioned to the Zama are less than enthused about that approach as well..., at least according to what I've read so far on the subject.

Then again......., mebbe a freekin' nozzle replacement on a "bad" HD199 fixes everything. Then again again, would probably depend on the production run of the nozzles, now wouldn't it?

Gotta be more to it, but it can't be much. I'm just surprised there's only one guy on the planet with the magic bullet to fix these things...not all of which are lemons btw, (and that's according to Husky, not just AS posts), though they have been said to fail over time. That indicates material failure, not design failure.

Also kinda funny that the same bulletin didn't include other saws with HD199's, namely 346XP's...unless I totally missed that tech note.

Both my 357XP and 346XP flat out scream with stock HD199's. I'm hard-pressed to find an issue with that.

opcorn:


----------



## half_full (May 29, 2013)

I too am going out on a limb. But, consider tech time on the fix. Would it be worth it to just replace the carb? I don't know. Just asking.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 29, 2013)

half_full said:


> I too am going out on a limb. But, consider tech time on the fix. Would it be worth it to just replace the carb? I don't know. Just asking.



Tech time increase to replace the nozzle vs. replacing the whole carb would be negligible if the tech had a clue. Price difference between a little brass nozzle and a whole new carb, not so negligible.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 29, 2013)

Since this thread is over a year old, and was pretty controversial at the time, I'll go out on another limb and suggest a few other guys have figured out the mystery fix and have deferred to Tree Monkey as the "go to guy" for this out of a sense of professional courtesy, and hopefully, an acquired sense of professional maturity since the last time this whole thing was hashed out....maybe even because of the last time it was hashed out.

At least I'd like to think so.


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Since this thread is over a year old, and was pretty controversial at the time, I'll go out on another limb and suggest a few other guys have figured out the mystery fix and have deferred to Tree Monkey as the "go to guy" for this out of a sense of professional courtesy, and hopefully, an acquired sense of professional maturity since the last time this whole thing was hashed out....maybe even because of the last time it was hashed out.
> 
> At least I'd like to think so.



I sometimes need a high speed jet added to a 3120 carb......I send it to someone else. That way I can keep porting. The WT-199 is other carb that I send to have done. If someone has taken their hard earned time and learned how to do this.......I'm all about helping them make a few buck from that knowledge.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sometimes need a high speed jet added to a 3120 carb......I send it to someone else. That way I can keep porting. The WT-199 is other carb that I send to have done. If someone has taken their hard earned time and learned how to do this.......I'm all about helping them make a few buck from that knowledge.



Yep. That was the point....again.


----------



## parrisw (May 29, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Forgive me for going way out on a limb here, but I'll take a SWAG that if simply replacing a faulty nozzle was the solution to the problem, Husky would have chosen that approach in their tech bulletin on the matter instead of determining a carb swap to the Zama was the better way to go. May have been PR and/or contractual components at play for such a decision, but most who have transitioned to the Zama are less than enthused about that approach as well..., at least according to what I've read so far on the subject.
> 
> Then again......., mebbe a freekin' nozzle replacement on a "bad" HD199 fixes everything. Then again again, would probably depend on the production run of the nozzles, now wouldn't it?
> 
> ...



If said person can fix the carb for $25, that includes a new kit and testing, do you really think its anything special? I don't. He can withhold any info he wants, I don't care, I'm not like that however, if I figure something out I'm more then willing to share with others.

There is more going on with the fix about swapping carbs, sometimes it's just he easier thing to do, with no messing around, that's worth allot to a shop/business, then the tech can get going on the job quickly, it's not always about the fix that's worth the least amount of $$. If it saves one comeback it's worth it to the business.


----------



## Justsaws (May 30, 2013)

The problem that the Walbro 199 had that was the reason for replacement was an inability to transition from idle to WOT, not fixable with the hi/lo adjustment or a standard Walbro rebuild kit. Most times the saw would start and idle just fine but could not get to WOT throttle without the use of the choke or trigger feathering, eventually it would just not transition at all.

Some of the saws straight out of the box had carbs that were very iffy and did not take long to fail. Many of the Walbro replacement carbs failed in the same fashion. 

When the problem first starts to present itself it may be "fixed" by a readjustment of the hi/lo, possibly a kit, sometimes that would last for a good bit. Many of the carbs that have been replaced have had the limiters clipped or removed. Many have almost new carb kits in them.

If carb is flooding out or will not idle and no non factory carb modifications have been made then that is a different issue. 

Most of the carbs do not have a worn out A pump, the circuit is just plugged. 

Buy the Zama.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 30, 2013)

I bought my Jred 2156 new in 04, never had any issues with the Walbro... I'm feeling pretty lucky, might have to buy a few lotto tickets at the next gas station.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> The problem that the Walbro 199 had that was the reason for replacement was an inability to transition from idle to WOT, not fixable with the hi/lo adjustment or a standard Walbro rebuild kit. Most times the saw would start and idle just fine but could not get to WOT throttle without the use of the choke or trigger feathering, eventually it would just not transition at all.
> 
> Some of the saws straight out of the box had carbs that were very iffy and did not take long to fail. Many of the Walbro replacement carbs failed in the same fashion.
> 
> ...



I don't like the Zama. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Justsaws (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't like the Zama. :msp_thumbdn:



Hater.

I do not like 359s.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Hater.
> 
> I do not like 359s.



Can't we all just get along?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 30, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Hater.
> 
> I do not like 359s.



Seems to be the general consensus that the Zama doesn't exactly light the world on fire as a replacement and a "fixed" 199 is the desired way to go if you can.

So why don't 346's with HD199's have the same problems as the 357's/359's? Don't think I've seen that addressed anywhere, or just may have missed it along the line? Just a matter of the displacement difference requiring a bit too much out of the carb design on a 357? Or just a production run thing that happens to be coincidental with the 357's/359's?

And I suppose if I were Husky and went through as much aggravation over the Walbro as was the case, I'd probably look at other alternatives, too. As for shop efficiency in replacing the carb, I can see that as a practical policy. Matter of fact, that's pretty much how I ended up with my 357xp. Got it from a Husky dealer with a roached top end and the plastic intake problem. Husky simply replaced the power head for the owner on a warranty basis and didn't even want the bad unit back due to the problem being so prevalent. I got it and two 55's as pieces in boxes (one a closed port) for seventy bux. (One of my better days scroungin' for sure!)

So about HD199's on 346's....

Anyone?


----------



## Justsaws (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Can't we all just get along?



Do you like pie?

How about bacon?

On a scale of 1 to 10 how important are unicorns to you?




Have fun folks there are logs to mill, dirt to move and 359s to hate, lunch is over.


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Seems to be the general consensus that the Zama doesn't exactly light the world on fire as a replacement and a "fixed" 199 is the desired way to go if you can.
> 
> So why don't 346's with HD199's have the same problems as the 357's/359's? Don't think I've seen that addressed anywhere, or just may have missed it along the line? Just a matter of the displacement difference requiring a bit too much out of the carb design on a 357? Or just a production run thing that happens to be coincidental with the 357's/359's?
> 
> ...



I ain't never seen a 199 on a 346 from the factory. 



Justsaws said:


> Do you like pie?
> 
> How about bacon?
> 
> ...



Love pie.......bacon is a food group, Right?

Unicorns don't even blip my radar........

Play safe out there.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't never seen a 199 on a 346 from the factory.



Hmmm...

Now ya got me scratchin' my head a little. IPL shows the Zama C3's, but I seem to recall someone saying they had 199's.


----------



## blsnelling (May 30, 2013)

The 199 is off the 357/359.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 30, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The 199 is off the 357/359.



Isn't there one on your 346? Seems like I asked you about it last year at Bill's and may actually be where I may have gotten the notion they were the stock carb.


----------



## blsnelling (May 30, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Isn't there one on your 346? Seems like I asked you about it last year at Bill's and may actually be where I may have gotten the notion they were the stock carb.



Yes, many of us have a 199 on our 346, but they come from a 357/359. I also have all the rest of the 357/359 intake tract on my saw, all the way from the filter to the intake boot.


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't never seen a 199 on a 346 from the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> .....



No surprice there - but the very first ones (1999/2000 or so) did have (smaller) Walbro carbs, that alledgedly had the same issues as the 190-series (190, 191, 198, 199). 
I assume those can be fixed the same way?


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sometimes need a high speed jet added to a 3120 carb......I send it to someone else. That way I can keep porting. The* WT-199 *is other carb that I send to have done. If someone has taken their hard earned time and learned how to do this.......I'm all about helping them make a few buck from that knowledge.



*WT*??? :msp_confused:


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't like the Zama. :msp_thumbdn:



Which is why I currently have a monkey'd 199 on my monkey'd 346 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> *WT*??? :msp_confused:



HDA? 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> HDA?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 30, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, many of us have a 199 on our 346, but they come from a 357/359. I also have all the rest of the 357/359 intake tract on my saw, all the way from the filter to the intake boot.



That must be where I got off track in my thinking, then. Sorry for the diversion and 'preciate the clarification.

But the earth _IS_ still flat, right?


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> That must be where I got off track in my thinking, then. Sorry for the diversion and 'preciate the clarification.
> 
> *But the earth IS still flat, right?*



Well of course it is. :cool2:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (May 30, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> That must be where I got off track in my thinking, then. Sorry for the diversion and 'preciate the clarification.
> 
> But the earth _IS_ still flat, right?





Mastermind said:


> Well of course it is. :cool2:



You silly guys:

It's Pie Shaped!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> You silly guys:
> 
> It's Pie Shaped!
> :msp_biggrin:



It still is a relevant question where the end of space is, and what's beyond it - thinking too much about that is a good way to get crazy! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 30, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> You silly guys:
> 
> It's Pie Shaped!
> :msp_biggrin:



be careful what you say about pie around here :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)




----------



## nmurph (May 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It still is a relevant question where the end of space is, and what's beyond it - thinking too much about that is a good way to get crazy! :msp_biggrin:



Speaking of space; are you coming to the MY GTG?


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Speaking of space; are you coming to the MY GTG?



Sorry, that is not possible! :msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry, that is not possible! :msp_sad:



We been seeing if we could round up enough to get a plane ticket..........


----------



## nixon (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We been seeing if we could round up enough to get a plane ticket..........



I'll chip in !


----------



## SawTroll (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We been seeing if we could round up enough to get a plane ticket..........



That is not the problem, but thanks for the thought!


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We been seeing if we could round up enough to get a plane ticket..........



Yeah ,but how will he get home ?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 30, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Yeah ,but how will he get home ?



Same way he'd probably get here in the first place..., Husky's private jet.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> That is not the problem, but thanks for the thought!



Y'ever see "Frosty the Snowman"?

Troll can't come because if he leaves the arctic circle he will melt:msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## modder (Jul 29, 2013)

In the boxes of parts I bought from a bankruptcy sale was lots of parts for 357 and 359. There is about 30 plastic carb plates for the 199 with a brass tube instead of the white plastic tube. It would make sense if that was the fix as the guy that owned the shop was known for being one of very few people that could repair the faulty walbros. There was also lots of diaphragms for them. Then again, there is a lot of jet screws, throttle plates and shafts. I have a couple broken 199 walbros so time to play i guess......unless anyone would like to save me lots of time and tell me what the fix is.

Anyone that had their 199 fixed by monkey should be able to tell us if they came back with a brass tube instead of the white plastic one.


----------



## wcorey (Jul 29, 2013)

> Anyone that had their 199 fixed by monkey should be able to tell us if they came back with a brass tube instead of the white plastic one.



Just recently there was a thread about that tube possibly causing air leaks 
and I'm guessing the brass tube is likely a fix but for a different issue than the 199 'thing'.

I've been beating my head against the 199 wall a lot lately, with little success. 
I have two 359's with 'the issues' and a perfect running 357 
so I can swap out the misbehaving carbs for the good one to eliminate variables.
So far all three run fine with the one good carb and all run bad with the bad ones, 
so that would seem to rule out the tube you speak of as that doesn't get swapped.

Had the 199's apart dozens of times by now.
I've gone so far as to completely disassemble the good one and swap everything swappable over with a bad one. 
Bad one stays bad, good one stays good.
The specific issues that come up often change by simply taking apart and reassembling,
occasionally I think I got it but then the problems come back over a short time.

Pretty frustrating, I hate it when something that seems so basic defeats me...


----------



## modder (Jul 29, 2013)

So you are pulling the plastic fuel intake tube on each swap, instead of pulling the fuel line off? That sounds like it would cause an air leak. Maybe I'm not understanding. I vacume tested my bad one today and the plastic tube was sucking air so I swapped it out for a brass one. No more leaks now. I didn't get a chance to try it out on the saw to see if it works properly now but will post the results when I do. That would certinly be causing problems but we will see if it works as it should.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 29, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> I just read 17 pages. I was hoping to learn something I might be able to use to maintain my small collection of saws. Didn't happen.
> O.K. I will tell you how to calculate the ultimate heat sink capacity of a 1200 MW nuclear power plant reactor containment building in exchange for the info needed to make my Poulan 330 idle nice.opcorn: Then you can calculate the needed capacity of the open area cooling units and related ductwork. Sounds like a fair trade. Any takers?



My PP330 had an HDA164 that was acting goofy. Replaced it with an NOS HDA137 (made in Mexico). Problems went away. OEM HDA164 had a brass fuel tube. The replacement HDA137 has a plastic elbow....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> My PP330 had an HDA164 that was acting goofy. Replaced it with an NOS HDA137 (made in Mexico). Problems went away. OEM HDA164 had a brass fuel tube. The replacement HDA137 has a plastic elbow....



Same here. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Same here. :msp_mellow:



Same scenario for a few folks here. I changed my carb because Mark M had solved the same problems with his PP330 by replacing the HDA164 with an HDA137 a few years earlier.


----------



## wcorey (Jul 29, 2013)

> So you are pulling the plastic fuel intake tube on each swap, instead of pulling the fuel line off?




Ok, now I get what you’re referring to, the fuel line fitting/barb. I frequently have problems confusing terminology on these things.

When you wrote “plastic carb plates for the 199 with a brass tube instead of the white plastic tube”, 
I wasn’t quite sure what you meant (what’s the ‘carb plate’?) and somehow jumped to the conclusion 
it must be the nipple in the manifold for the impulse. 
Which isn’t white and wouldn’t be on the treemonkey fixed carbs anyway. 
That’s also why I said they didn’t get swapped out, because they’re not even on the carb.
My bad…

I did check the fuel barbs on all mine and none of them leaked so saw no reason to swap them out, 
maybe I should investigate that angle further. I can’t see how it would affect anything if it’s not clogged 
and passes pressure/vac but at this point I’ll try anything.
The bad carbs were always full of fuel when I disassembled them and the saws would typically run/four-stroke 
at full throttle so it didn’t appear to be fuel starvation as would be the likely result of a leak there.

Aside from changing out most of the removable parts, I tried lots of other things including alterations 
to the main fuel nozzle and it’s supply jet, the accel pump and passages, the metering lever and spring.
Compared parts under a binocular microscope. Numerous ultrasonic cleanings. 

At this point I suspect it’s something with the main body of the carb, only because that has been the one common denominator so far. 
Feels like I can’t see the forest for the trees, that I’m missing something painfully obvious.


----------



## modder (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry, the clarity got lost somewhere between my head and my fingers. After reading my own post again, I see how it didn't make sense and is confusing. I certainly don't know all of the proper terminology. Maybe I have been getting different symptoms from by bad walbro. It was difficult to accelerate without feathering the throttle but once you got past that dead spot, it would rev up but only 4 stroke very slightly. The idle was also all over the place, then stall. It seamed like the slightest adjustment of the jets would sometimes have very odd outcomes, and sometimes, seamed to do nothing at all. When I swapped back to the zama, all symptoms went away. My playtime will be very limited for the next few days so I probably will not get to see if the repair fixed the problem until the weekend. 


Hey Monkey, can you give me a tip....tell me if i am hot or cold, freezing to death or standing on the fire....I completely understand why you are not just passing out the fix, but can we have a crumb....or if you cant, can anyone tell me where I can send mine to in Canada if I cant figure it out myself. I don't like the idea of shipping a carb to another country for repair. Just sending a carb to someone else for repair kills me. Its not the money, its just the thought of me not doing the repair myself. I'm sure there is others on the site that can understand that one.


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

Scott's been busy so I wouldn't expect a reply. People have tried to get him to post his fix publicly or give tips. He won't do that nor should he be expected to. He's one of the best saw builders I know of and knows a few tricks that put him on a different level than most. He worked hard to learn those tricks and technique's and I don't blame him for not sharing publicly. Don't take that as he's a jerk or greedy because he's far from it. He's a great builder and a good friend and has answered anything I've asked him. But I consider those tricks he knows as something I'll figure out when I'm ready. Until then I keep trying to learn on my own. When I run into a 199 that needs help I'm not ashamed at all to send it to him. I haven't had to do that yet. I've been fortunate to get by so far with zero issues from this carb. I'm sorry that people who are needing help I'm unable to provide it. To be honest if I figure it out I'll probably won't announce it.


----------



## modder (Jul 30, 2013)

I dont blame Scott, nor do I think he is a greedy jerk. He does saw work for a living and I no longer even use saws to make my own living. The repairs and mods are just enjoyment and I like knowing that whatever goes wrong, I can fix it, but in this case, its probably going to take a while to figure this one out. I know I have the option of picking up another carb but its just a pride thing.


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 30, 2013)

Remove the metering diaphragm cover. 
Remove diaphragm.
Hold carb level, diaphragm side up, fill cavity with mix.
Pull throttle lever back WOT.
Release throttle lever back to idle, repeat.

Should see squirt of fuel from A pump. If not A pump faulty, circuit plugged, pump plunger stuck or steel welch on face of carb(not the brass dust cover) leaks.

Mostly likely plugged circuit. 

Supposedly carbs were replaced because Walbro/Husq did not offer an A pump service kit, if the brass plunger/o-ring was worn enough to need replacement the alloy carb body was probably suspect as well, with no service kit available cleaning the circuit may or may not be cost effective.

Different opinions on how to clean and or unstick the pump cylinder. Supposedly there was no steel welch available from Walbro so if you choose to remove it make sure you can fab up a replacement. Do not recommend any solvent that can degrade a rubber o-ring. 

Carb must be submerged to check for leaks and throttle shaft must be moved.

The carb trouble shooting chart on the Walbro website will narrow down carb issues.

If the saw is a low hour sit on a shelf more time than not saw chances are the brass plunger is not worn out. Clean and check for leaks. O-ring may still be suspect.

If the saw sees A LOT of throttle blipping use then it is much more possible that the brass plunger has started to wear and or o-ring leaks.


----------



## wcorey (Jul 30, 2013)

> Should see squirt of fuel from A pump. If not A pump faulty, circuit plugged, pump plunger stuck or steel welch on face of carb(not the brass dust cover) leaks.
> Mostly likely plugged circuit.



Treemonkey has stated publicly that it's not the accel pump, I take him at his word.

I've leak tested and traced every passage and have found no blockage. Both bad carbs are in excellent condition, appear to be almost new, they both came on low hour, very clean 359's with scored pistons. The good one came on a 357xp from a tree service that looks quite well used.



> If the saw is a low hour sit on a shelf more time than not saw chances are the brass plunger is not worn out. Clean and check for leaks. O-ring may still be suspect.



Of course I checked the accel pump circuits anyway, mine have black plungers with a double lipped seal like an x ring, all three show no obvious wear and pump fine.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 30, 2013)

modder said:


> ...It was difficult to accelerate without feathering the throttle but once you got past that dead spot, it would rev up but only 4 stroke very slightly. The idle was also all over the place, then stall. It seemed like the slightest adjustment of the jets would sometimes have very odd outcomes, and sometimes, seemed to do nothing at all....





The sick HDA199 symptoms described in this thread match the 'goofyness' we've experienced with the HDA164 carbs on our Poulan Pro 330's...........and those don't have accelerator pump. If I have an issue with a carburetor on another PP330 type saw I'll send the carb to Scott to work his magic.


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 30, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> The sick HDA199 symptoms described in this thread match the 'goofyness' we've experienced with the HDA164 carbs on our Poulan Pro 330's...........and those don't have accelerator pump. If I have an issue with a carburetor on another PP330 type saw I'll send the carb to Scott to work his magic.



Those carbs cost around $30.00 new, unless things have changed a lot.


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 30, 2013)

wcorey said:


> Treemonkey has stated publicly that it's not the accel pump, I take him at his word.
> 
> I've leak tested and traced every passage and have found no blockage. Both bad carbs are in excellent condition, appear to be almost new, they both came on low hour, very clean 359's with scored pistons. The good one came on a 357xp from a tree service that looks quite well used.
> 
> ...



If you have eliminated the entire A pump circuit as the source of the need to feather the trigger/choke regardless of Hi/Lo needle position what is the next thing to check?

Some of these carbs were crap out of the box.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Those carbs cost around $30.00 new, unless things have changed a lot.



I just paid 70.00 each for two of em...... :msp_sad:


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just paid 70.00 each for two of em...... :msp_sad:



Carb prices have went up the past couple years.:mad2:


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just paid 70.00 each for two of em...... :msp_sad:



Holy smokes, that was one of the carbs that a place that serviced Poulans would just replace instead of rebuilding. $30.00 was my cost not theirs. $70.00 a pop none of those saws would have been serviced, people complained about a $30.00 repair bill. 

I would recommend shopping around a bit as that seems like a good bit of middleman mark up.

At $100.00 a pop people would slap the man behind the counter with a broke down Poulan.


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 30, 2013)

wcorey said:


> Treemonkey has stated publicly that it's not the accel pump, I take him at his word.
> 
> I've leak tested and traced every passage and have found no blockage. Both bad carbs are in excellent condition, appear to be almost new, they both came on low hour, very clean 359's with scored pistons. The good one came on a 357xp from a tree service that looks quite well used.
> 
> ...



None of the Walbro 199s that I have taken apart have had a black plunger. It is always a brass plunger. Is the black plunger made out of plastic?


----------



## super3 (Jul 30, 2013)

You all know Scott is sittin back reading all this and laughing his azz off.


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> he already has it figured out so he most likely wouldn't care to read all this. Probably has more useful things to do, just guessing on my part. I don't know him but if I see a thread on a subject that I have thoroughly mastered and if I don't feel like contributing anything to it I never read it. To many other things to read where I might actually learn something.opcorn:opcorn:



He's busy with his mill right now. Doubt after the first 8 pages he cares where this thread ends up. I don't believe I'd blame him.


----------



## J.Walker (Jul 30, 2013)

I.ve been buying a few new ones for future projects.







.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 30, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Those carbs cost around $30.00 new, unless things have changed a lot.



Getting an HDA137 is somewhat hit and miss. The Poulan part # for a PP330/PP380/3450/3750 carb comes up as a HDA164, but sometimes will net you an HDA137. I snagged mine for $29 plus shipping on feebay a while back. It was specifically listed as an NOS HDA137.


----------



## modder (Jul 30, 2013)

*Anyone willing to guess.*

Would anyone have an idea why the guy I bought the boxes of parts from know why this guy bought so many parts for the walbro 199a. There is about 20 throttle shafts and plates, 30 brass fuel spouts, about a hundred jet screws and springs, needle valves, plastic plates (dont know proper name) complete carb kits and a pile of carb heating kits that really are not that popular around here. The box was labled, walbro 359 husky parts. My guess is it took him a while to figure out the problem. I tried to contact him to see if he could let me know what he figured out, but so far, he doesn't want to talk about chainsaws anymore.


----------



## tree monkey (Jul 30, 2013)

lol
if i tell you what the problems are, you all will feel like fools
so i can't tell you









well, not today any way

hint; the saw has a poor impulse


----------



## tree monkey (Jul 30, 2013)

modder said:


> Would anyone have an idea why the guy I bought the boxes of parts from know why this guy bought so many parts for the walbro 199a. There is about 20 throttle shafts and plates, 30 brass fuel spouts, about a hundred jet screws and springs, needle valves, plastic plates (dont know proper name) complete carb kits and a pile of carb heating kits that really are not that popular around here. The box was labled, walbro 359 husky parts. My guess is it took him a while to figure out the problem. I tried to contact him to see if he could let me know what he figured out, but so far, he doesn't want to talk about chainsaws anymore.



husky will tell you anything to sell parts


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

super3 said:


> You all know Scott is sittin back reading all this and laughing his azz off.



Yup. I'm way past worrying about how Scott mods these carbs. For no more than he charges for the work, it's a no brainer to just send them to him. I've had him do a few now.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> husky will tell you anything to sell parts



Hey Scott. Long time no see. Good to see you around. Thanks for the recent carb work


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm kinda mixed up now as to which carb is the preferred one
But just spotted a listing of the hda-164.

"... 530069895 POULAN WALBRO HDA-164 CARBURETOR

Brand: Poulan WeedEater
Part #: 530069895
Replaces: HDA-164
Our Price: $26.44 ..."


----------



## TreeTangler (Jul 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lol
> if i tell you what the problems are, you all will feel like fools
> so i can't tell you
> 
> ...



Lol. You're a good man for even providing that much. Sometimes you have to stop looking outside the box and open it up. All my 199A's are running great.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 31, 2013)

Walbro Carburetor HDA 199 | eBay

One left. 34.99


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Walbro Carburetor HDA 199 | eBay
> 
> One left. 34.99



Mine now.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lol
> if i tell you what the problems are, you all will feel like fools
> so i can't tell you



I figured as much, or you'd have to charge more to fix them. I do know that they tune very differently after your mods.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Mine now.



I was going to buy them all to resell later as part of my retirement plan, but if the fix becomes public knowledge the bottom will drop out of the NOS HDA-199 market pretty quick. :msp_unsure:


----------



## J.Walker (Jul 31, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Walbro Carburetor HDA 199 | eBay
> 
> One left. 34.99




I bought three from him.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 31, 2013)

I bought one just to have in case I need it for my 359.


----------



## modder (Jul 31, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Scott. Long time no see. Good to see you around. Thanks for the recent carb work



Wow, a sudden change of heart. :msp_ohmy: Reading between the lines, I'd say TreeMonkey finally gave in and helped a fellow builder with the fix. Good on you if you did.


----------



## modder (Jul 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lol
> if i tell you what the problems are, you all will feel like fools
> so i can't tell you
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the hint...that will help a lot.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 31, 2013)

modder said:


> Wow, a sudden change of heart. :msp_ohmy: Reading between the lines, I'd say TreeMonkey finally gave in and helped a fellow builder with the fix. Good on you if you did.



I don't think there are any lines to read between. You send Scott a broken carb and a check and he sends you back a carb that works better than it did new, exactly what he said he'd do in post #3. Where's the confusion?


----------



## modder (Jul 31, 2013)

I didn't think i would have to explain myself when i poke a little bit of fun at someone. I call it being sarcastic. (See there it is again) I was also implying that he was talking in code, when he thanked Scott for the recent carb repair. My hidden meaning there, was that instead of Scott fixing a few carbs for him, Scott actually gave him the secret recipe for fixing the 199a. In implying such, I also added good on you, to Scott, for helping another builder. Wow, it doesn't sound as fun when I have to explain my teasing. :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe what I was implying, actually happened, and if it did, I certainly have no problem with that. Scott Gave a tip that should keep me busy trying to get my carb working properly.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

modder said:


> I didn't think i would have to explain myself when i poke a little bit of fun at someone. I call it being sarcastic. (See there it is again) I was also implying that he was talking in code, when he thanked Scott for the recent carb repair. My hidden meaning there, was that instead of Scott fixing a few carbs for him, Scott actually gave him the secret recipe for fixing the 199a. In implying such, I also added good on you, to Scott, for helping another builder. Wow, it doesn't sound as fun when I have to explain my teasing. :hmm3grin2orange: Maybe what I was implying, actually happened, and if it did, I certainly have no problem with that. Scott Gave a tip that should keep me busy trying to get my carb working properly.



No, Scott just fixed some carbs for him.

I'm having a hell of a time understanding how anyone thinks it's wrong for someone to keep something to themselves that they've spent time learning. I share a lot of what I do.......but not everything. Is that wrong?


----------



## modder (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No, Scott just fixed some carbs for him.
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time understanding how anyone thinks it's wrong for someone to keep something to themselves that they've spent time learning. I share a lot of what I do.......but not everything. Is that wrong?



LOL this is a funny crowd. Some of you guys are taking all of this way too serious. I'm not one of those who have bitter feelings towards anyone that keeps some things to themselves. Hell, anyone in business knows that if you can offer something that no one else can, you have a better chance of bringing in more customers. I may poke someone a time or two, if I feel they have some information that may help me, but as said before, there are other ways to get around this problem. 

The carbs on my running saws work fine, its the spares that I'm playing with and if I can figure out the fix, I may try one on my 254xp to see if it gives it a bit more zip. Maybe someone out there has already tried it and can tell me if it will be a waste of time or not. I didn't look yet to see if it is larger or not. Ive done the intake and muf. mods, along with some mild porting, and smoothing out the transfers. Ive had fairly good gains and just wondering if this carb, when working well, would top it off with a bit more mid-high end torque.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I don't there are any lines to read between. You send Scott a broken carb and a check and he sends you back a carb that works better than it did new, exactly what he said he'd do in post #3. Where's the confusion?


That's all there is to it. I think I've had him do 5 of them. I have one left as a spare for my own use.
For the record, i haven't as much as even looked at then to figure out what he did.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 31, 2013)

I need to send Scott a couple to do.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one up there with him right now. One thing is certain.......they work better when they come back then when I sent them up there. Have had him do three now, I believe. Couldnt be happier.:msp_w00t:

Ron


----------



## modder (Jul 31, 2013)

For some reason, the impulse port on my carb doesn't line up with the impulse hole on my intake boot. It is half blocked by the boot so I would think this would only allow it to get half the reaction it could if it were not blocked. Scott made me want to look and even before I used some carbon to see some transfer results, the carb has a stain where the boot sealed to the carb and that showed only half the impulse port was left open when mated to the intake boot. (Im not sure if I explained that well) I'm not saying that is the fix, but it would not help proper running. Along with a leaking fuel tube, my carb has its share of issues. I'm surprised it ran at all.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 1, 2013)

modder said:


> For some reason, the impulse port on my carb doesn't line up with the impulse hole on my intake boot. It is half blocked by the boot so I would think this would only allow it to get half the reaction it could if it were not blocked. Scott made me want to look and even before I used some carbon to see some transfer results, the carb has a stain where the boot sealed to the carb and that showed only half the impulse port was left open when mated to the intake boot. (Im not sure if I explained that well) I'm not saying that is the fix, but it would not help proper running. Along with a leaking fuel tube, my carb has its share of issues. I'm surprised it ran at all.



I have a Husky 350 that started and ran with the impulse line laying on the carb box floor. Completely disconnected at both ends. That's how the saw came to me. Intake boot plastic clamp gismo was cracked and loose too. Thankfully it wasn't ran that way long enough to damage the P/C. Didn't run well, but still somehow managed to pull fuel from the tank when the carb and fuel line were both dry to start with. Not sure how the pump section was able to work with no impulse. The impulse line and intake boot clamp situation has now been remedied of course. That saw has the Zama carb.....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 1, 2013)

modder said:


> LOL this is a funny crowd.



Funny how? Do we amuse you? Like clowns? (insert rimshot here)

Stick around. It only gets better.

What'd be really funny is a guy who has only posted 22 times making a fool outta the guy who has posted 39,325 times... ...with only his 23'rd post.

(That was a joke, Brad. And trust me, I'm not giving up my day job any time soon.):hmm3grin2orange:

But I agree it's gotta be something simple that Scott knows someone will eventually figure out anyway. Dropping the impulse hint may be sayin' "have at it boys".

Now as you were, taking yourselves all way too seriously......and stuff.


----------



## Storm56 (Aug 1, 2013)

When the time comes, looks like I will just send it off to Scott!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 1, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> For the record, i haven't as much as even looked at them to figure out what he did.



Now that's funny. Worried you'll go blind, er what?


----------



## modder (Aug 1, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Funny how? Do we amuse you? Like clowns? (insert rimshot here)
> 
> Stick around. It only gets better.
> 
> ...



Now that is funny!!!!!!! Not like a clown.....not funny ha, ha.......but in a peculiar way. 
I don't take this status stuff on a forum as seriously as some I guess. I do appreciate those who post tips though.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 1, 2013)

lol
you guys crack me up


so far your off base
standing on a ice cube

keep guessing


the main reason i don't share what i know is because i paid for my schooling.
i went to school.
the same as any of you can do.


i'll do a video of how i fix the 199 carb when i get the chance


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lol
> you guys crack me up
> 
> 
> ...



Screw that man, keep that locked in the vault! Like it has been said before, you don't have to reveal all your tricks!


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lol
> you guys crack me up
> 
> 
> ...



NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, just raise your price. These saws are quickly fading into obscurity, soon the knowledge will be Greek fire legendary.


----------



## wcorey (Aug 2, 2013)

> the main reason i don't share what i know is because i paid for my schooling.
> i went to school.
> the same as any of you can do.



I don't blame you one bit for not sharing your hard earned knowledge, especially to the 
undeserving unwashed like me.
Have gotten quite a few laughs at the drama it's stirred up too.

I'm only a (serious) hobbyist at this chainsaw thing and just spend money on it rather than make it,
wouldn't make much practical sense for me to use resources better used elsewhere to get schooled on it.
This forum is school, assuming you can sift through the bs...

For me it's simply a challenge to figure this thing out but probably a waste of time too, since I won't be fixing lot's of them.
Time that would be better spent on a cylinder with grinder in hand or out cutting wood.
Though still better than starring at the tv I guess...

Just pizzes me off being defeated by such a seemingly simple device.

'Specially with you laughing in the backround...:msp_tongue:





> i'll do a video of how i fix the 199 carb when i get the chance



As much as I'd like to get it over with and move on, at this point I'd prefer 
to see more of your cryptic hints.
Not only is the challenge fun but then I can pretend I would've eventually 
figured it out for myself and can retain a small bit of self esteem.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 2, 2013)

years ago i bought a 1989 rm 125 used. after i bought it ,freinds asked why i get a money pit of a bike. i asked why it was a money pit. because all thay do is score pistons. sure enough with in a weak it scored.bored it , new piston , rejetted it. ran good for 1 bay and it scored again. called a dealer. he said to change the carb. well i rather fix the problem then to replace parts. so i buy a huge main jet , free the piston rings and hone the cylinder. same thing. it should have been so rich that it shoud bearly run. but it was lean. it took me awile but i found that the nut that holds the bowl to the body was to tight to the bowl and would not let fuel to the main jet. i put a releaf in the bowl and the problem was fixed. best bike i ever had.


the 199's is the same kind of dumb thing, it's right there in plain site, but you can't see it.

but you can feel it


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> years ago i bought a 1989 rm 125 used. after i bought it ,freinds asked why i get a money pit of a bike. i asked why it was a money pit. because all thay do is score pistons. sure enough with in a weak it scored.bored it , new piston , rejetted it. ran good for 1 bay and it scored again. called a dealer. he said to change the carb. well i rather fix the problem then to replace parts. so i buy a huge main jet , free the piston rings and hone the cylinder. same thing. it should have been so rich that it shoud bearly run. but it was lean. it took me awile but i found that the nut that holds the bowl to the body was to tight to the bowl and would not let fuel to the main jet. i put a releaf in the bowl and the problem was fixed. best bike i ever had.
> 
> 
> the 199's is the same kind of dumb thing, it's right there in plain site, but you can't see it.
> ...



Scott do you think it's the same issue with the HDA164?


----------



## parrisw (Aug 2, 2013)

I went to school too, I teach people things all the time, no I'm never worried about being out of a job because I taught someone some of my hard earned knowledge. To each his own.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 2, 2013)

parrisw said:


> I went to school too, I teach people things all the time, no I'm never worried about being out of a job because I taught someone some of my hard earned knowledge. To each his own.



lol
well look who it is
you ready to race yet?
put your mony where your mouth is. i'll meet you half way


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Scott do you think it's the same issue with the HDA164?



i think i have a 164 that this fix did not fix. i have not had time to look into it further


----------



## wcorey (Aug 2, 2013)

> For some reason, the impulse port on my carb doesn't line up with the impulse hole on my intake boot.



From my experience so far, the problem or lack of it, follows only the carb (body) from one saw to the next. 
The impulse holes are consistently sized/placed in all of mine so that would seem to indicate this isn't the issue.

If 'the saw' has 'poor impulse', then it would appear to be just a matter of getting 
adequate and/or consistent fuel delivery past the metering needle.

I can see that causing the variable lean at wot condition I sometimes experience but 
I also can get an overly rich condition that the metering side should normally control.
Every carb I've disassembled is full of fuel on both sides...

I've messed with the pop off pressure, which I have been very suspicious of, but with no favorable results.
To me it has seemed more like a metering side issue than impulse side. 
Like some inconsistency with the vacuum on the diaphragm...


----------



## parrisw (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lol
> well look who it is
> you ready to race yet?
> put your mony where your mouth is. i'll meet you half way



Just station my opinion, about knowledge that's all.

Chainsaws are a hobby.

I'll take you on any day with what I do for a living.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 2, 2013)

wcorey said:


> From my experience so far, the problem or lack of it, follows only the carb (body) from one saw to the next.
> The impulse holes are consistently sized/placed in all of mine so that would seem to indicate this isn't the issue.
> 
> If 'the saw' has 'poor impulse', then it would appear to be just a matter of getting
> ...



there is 2 problems with the carb
1- poor idle
2-and a hi side that seems to change all the time

2 is self inflected


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 2, 2013)

parrisw said:


> Just station my opinion, about knowledge that's all.
> 
> Chainsaws are a hobby.
> 
> I'll take you on any day with what I do for a living.



cars? straight line or oval?


----------



## wcorey (Aug 2, 2013)

I started out with two different basic problems, one on each of two saws. Both saws idled and accelerated as they should, 
had started a separate thread on it because I wasn't even sure if my carbs were having the 'standard' problem or something else.


One saw was going lean at wot at random intervals, richen it up a bit then it's fine for 
a few cuts or so until it goes too rich and I have to lean it out again.
Cut and repeat, back and forth...


The second one 4-stroked nicely for a couple seconds at wot, then goes lean.
Consistently every time I pull the trigger.
Didn't respond at all to high needle adj past one and a quarter turns or so out. 


When I started disassembling/reassembling the carbs, I was seeing all sorts of different results, 
even when I (seemingly) didn't actually change anything. I began by making very systematic alterations 
but soon devolved into bouncing around from one thing to another as the cause and effects weren't making any obvious sense.

What was really annoying was that often the nature of the problems would change when I didn't change anything 
and then I'd change all sorts of things and not see any change in the problems.

Sometimes got the 'classic' symptoms where it would idle fine and run well at wot but would stumble/bog getting there from idle.
Then revert back to the original symptoms...

At one point one of them was running really rich at wot and wouldn't respond to the h needle at all, 
couldn't get rid of it no matter where I set the metering lever or if I swapped out all the kit type parts, including the nozzle and jet.

Finally had one running perfect, then the next day it started acting up the same way again.



Those Suzuki rm's were animals, I had a mid 80's tm 125 but it was a bit too tame. 
Then got a husky wr430 (still have it) but was a little big for the tight technical stuff we mostly see around here.
Didn't learn from that and got an atk 605 but had dot knobbies on it and could do pavement to logging roads to single track.
Got old and tired of getting hurt so put on 17" street wheels and sticky race rubber on it and mostly stay on the pavement now.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 2, 2013)

wcorey said:


> I started out with two different basic problems, one on each of two saws. Both saws idled and accelerated as they should,
> had started a separate thread on it because I wasn't even sure if my carbs were having the 'standard' problem or something else.
> 
> 
> ...



drill a 1/8 " hole in the center of the metering cover.
set the lever level with the carb body,
you need at least 15 psi of popoff 
report back with your results


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> years ago i bought a 1989 rm 125 used. after i bought it ,freinds asked why i get a money pit of a bike. i asked why it was a money pit. because all thay do is score pistons. sure enough with in a weak it scored.bored it , new piston , rejetted it. ran good for 1 bay and it scored again. called a dealer. he said to change the carb. well i rather fix the problem then to replace parts. so i buy a huge main jet , free the piston rings and hone the cylinder. same thing. it should have been so rich that it shoud bearly run. but it was lean. it took me awile but i found that the nut that holds the bowl to the body was to tight to the bowl and would not let fuel to the main jet. i put a releaf in the bowl and the problem was fixed. best bike i ever had.
> 
> 
> the 199's is the same kind of dumb thing, it's right there in plain site, but you can't see it.
> ...



I think you have given it up with this hint my friend.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think you have given it up with this hint my friend.



Well, to me it ain't worth the $25 Scott charges to mess with trying to figure it out. Box it up and send 'er off to Scott are my thoughts on this one.......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Well, to me it ain't worth the $25 Scott charges to mess with trying to figure it out. Box it up and send 'er off to Scott are my thoughts on this one.......



I agree completely.


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think you have given it up with this hint my friend.



It was a very big hint. I personally never thought to check that but I haven't had any sick 199's in my hands.

It's one of those, if it was a snake... it would have bit you type of things.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That's all there is to it. I think I've had him do 5 of them. I have one left as a spare for my own use.
> For the record, i haven't as much as even looked at then to figure out what he did.



I don't try to figure out what the guy that's pumping out my septic tank is doing either. I'm just glad he's doing it.


----------



## wcorey (Aug 2, 2013)

> drill a 1/8 " hole in the center of the metering cover.
> set the lever level with the carb body,
> you need at least 15 psi of popoff
> report back with your results



Yer goin' too fast and taking the challenge out of it, lol.

I've seen that hole in other carbs, always figured it was there to facilitate unsticking a stuck metering needle.

Have run out of time this morning, will have to get to it in the next am, I'm sure someone else will 
jump on it and hopefully report in with the results. 
Good stuff, this is...

Now I'll be thinking about it all day in work, the layout of this stupid carb is burned into my brain.


----------



## edisto (Aug 2, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I don't try to figure out what the guy that's pumping out my septic tank is doing either. I'm just glad he's doing it.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## jammin_with_j (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> drill a 1/8 " hole in the center of the metering cover.
> set the lever level with the carb body,
> you need at least 15 psi of popoff
> report back with your results



Wow, it can't be that easy can it? I'm a bit too far away to be shipping carbs, but I have kept my eye on this thread to see if you would reveal your magic.

Big Thanks for the hints and solution, you rock!


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 2, 2013)

this will only fix the hi side problem, not the poor idle
there is more to it
so what causes the poor idle?


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> this will only fix the hi side problem, not the poor idle
> there is more to it
> so what causes the poor idle?



I figured there was more to it, couldn't imagine it would be $25 to drill a hole :msp_w00t:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> this will only fix the hi side problem, not the poor idle
> there is more to it
> so what causes the poor idle?



Scott, thanks for posting. Too many good members have been driven away, by those who don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 2, 2013)

TK said:


> I figured there was more to it, couldn't imagine it would be $25 to drill a hole :msp_w00t:



You're not paying for what he does, you're paying for what he knows.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think a new carb kit is included in the price, so you aren't paying Scott hardly anything. 

Just the time people have spent in this thread, #####ing about the price, has already cost them more than if they would have sent the carb to Scott in the first place.


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

If I were closer, or even in the same country, I would have just shipped mine to Scott by now, but the cost of the shipping would be more than the price of the fix. It would also sit at customs forever, potential to get lost, etc... I'm sure he will not loose much if any business by reveling his secret on this one. Many will still send their carbs, even if they know how to fix it themselves. Now his secret about cold fusion...thats a different story. Thanks for the tips Scott. I hope to get some time soon to try and put all of your tips together without ruining my carb completely in the process.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2013)

TK said:


> I figured there was more to it, couldn't imagine it would be $25 to drill a hole :msp_w00t:



Scott's carbs come back clean, with a new carb kit, repaired, and ready to bolt on. That's cheap in my book.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> If I were closer, or even in the same country, I would have just shipped mine to Scott by now, but the cost of the shipping would be more than the price of the fix. It would also sit at customs forever, potential to get lost, etc... *I'm sure he will not loose much if any business by reveling his secret on this one.* Many will still send their carbs, even if they know how to fix it themselves. Now his secret about cold fusion...thats a different story. Thanks for the tips Scott. I hope to get some time soon to try and put all of your tips together without ruining my carb completely in the process.



How do you figure he won't lose any business? You want him to share his knowledge, but aren't willing to pay for it. Seems that he has already lost your business.


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> How do figure he won't lose any business? You want him to share his knowledge, but aren't willing to pay for it. Seems that he has already lost your business.



As said, If I were closer, he would already have fixed mine, but due to distance, I will not send it. So he never had my business to loose. However, if he wants to send me the full fix details, I would be happy to pay for the info. I never complained about his price, but what it would end up costing me for the round trip would not be worth it to me. Tell you what, I will buy my own carb kit, do the work myself, pay Scott $12.50 for the info, and agree not to post the fix on any forum and not us the info to fix anyone's carbs other than my own. Scott would then make more because he saves his own time. 

My opinion, Scott is getting lots of entertainment value out of all of this. I think he likes to see us squirm.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> As said, If I were closer, he would already have fixed mine, but due to distance, I will not send it. So he never had my business to loose. However, if he wants to send me the full fix details, I would be happy to pay for the info. I never complained about his price, but what it would end up costing me for the round trip would not be worth it to me. Tell you what, I will buy my own carb kit, do the work myself, pay Scott $12.50 for the info, and agree not to post the fix on any forum and not us the info to fix anyone's carbs other than my own. Scott would then make more because he saves his own time.
> 
> My opinion, Scott is getting lots of entertainment value out of all of this. I think he likes to see us squirm.



I guarantee it....
But a great fellow he is...


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> As said, If I were closer, he would already have fixed mine, but due to distance, I will not send it. So he never had my business to loose. However, if he wants to send me the full fix details, I would be happy to pay for the info. I never complained about his price, but what it would end up costing me for the round trip would not be worth it to me. *Tell you what, I will buy my own carb kit, do the work myself, pay Scott $12.50 for the info, and agree not to post the fix on any forum and not us the info to fix anyone's carbs other than my own. Scott would then make more because he saves his own time.*
> 
> My opinion, Scott is getting lots of entertainment value out of all of this. I think he likes to see us squirm.



How about you figure out by yourself, see how long that takes, then charge $10 to fix it and listen to guys complain because shipping is too much or that they can do it themselves (as long as you give them step by step instructions and a picture tutorial). Then let us all know how inclined to share information you are.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think a new carb kit is included in the price, so you aren't paying Scott hardly anything.
> 
> Just the time people have spent in this thread, #####ing about the price, has already cost them more than if they would have sent the carb to Scott in the first place.



Yep. I'm hoping Scott figures out the HDA164 issue too. When (not if) he does, I'll send him the HDA164 that is sitting (with a new kit in it) on my shelf. Wish I'd taken the time to examine the HDA137 for differences (compared to the 164) before installing it on the saw and trading it away. The 164 was definitely better made. The 137 looked poorly finished. I had to tighten the cover screws, tweak the idle speed arm on the throttle shaft, and clean up the detent groove on the choke shaft before things worked my satisfaction...


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Scott's carbs come back clean, with a new carb kit, repaired, and ready to bolt on. That's cheap in my book.





thomas1 said:


> I think a new carb kit is included in the price, so you aren't paying Scott hardly anything.
> 
> Just the time people have spent in this thread, #####ing about the price, has already cost them more than if they would have sent the carb to Scott in the first place.





Mike from Maine said:


> You're not paying for what he does, you're paying for what he knows.



Please don't interpret what I said as complaining about the price - I know Scott's reputation is what it is for a reason, and I was just saying I know he doesn't just drill a hole and charge $25. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

Hush up Scott. Figuring this stuff out is the fun part......not as fun as watching.....but still fun.

:hmm3grin2orange:


I've got two 7900s that don't want to run with the stock Zama carbs........crappy carbs anyway. 

I've lowered the pop off pressure, opened the idle passage two drill sizes, made the idle air bleed in the butterfly a little bigger. Still no joy. I could probably just put a 372 carb on there but then I wouldn't learn anything.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm beginning to think there's a reason Zama is a 4 letter word...


----------



## thinkrtinker (Aug 2, 2013)

Just keep makin em squirm Scott. Its a fun read


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hush up Scott. Figuring this stuff out is the fun part......not as fun as watching.....but still fun.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Lean on idle or can't accelerate through to WOT? Does that have 2 or 3 idle inlets?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hush up Scott. Figuring this stuff out is the fun part......not as fun as watching.....but still fun.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Are the carbs on the newer 7900's different than the older carbs? The only issue I've ever had with the Zama 7900 carb was a loose welch plug that was on a 6 year old saw. I've owned 5 7900's now and two of them were ported. I also know quite a few people the 7900's and they've hade zero issues as well. The Zama C3M is a good carb in my book, as are most Zama carbs IMHO.


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> How about you figure out by yourself, see how long that takes, then charge $10 to fix it and listen to guys complain because shipping is too much or that they can do it themselves (as long as you give them step by step instructions and a picture tutorial). Then let us all know how inclined to share information you are.



Holly crap dude. Read what people are putting down before you jump all over it. I had no complaint of Scott what so ever. You are incredible. I had just mentioned about the value of a good working carb for a cost nothing project saw VS the cost of shipping to another country that would end up costing me more than a brand new carb. Show me a post of mine where Im complaining about Scott. As I said before, he would already have my carb if the shipping from as far away as I live from Scott, would put the price less than the price of a new carb. 

If there is any complaint there, its the fact that Scott decided to live so damn far from me. I mean, what the hell was he thinking. Didn't he know that I would need some work done. Its like he wasn't thinking of me at all. Because of all of that, he should at least be willing to come up here once a year, and fix my stuff for free, just for my inconvenience. There you go dude, now wine and cry away about what I said.:tongue2::tongue2::tongue2:: Lol.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> Holly crap dude. Read what people are putting down before you jump all over it. I had no complaint of Scott what so ever. You are incredible. I had just mentioned about the value of a good working carb for a cost nothing project saw VS the cost of shipping to another country that would end up costing me more than a brand new carb. Show me a post of mine where Im complaining about Scott. As I said before, he would already have my carb if the shipping from as far away as I live from Scott, would put the price less than the price of a new carb.
> 
> If there is any complaint there, its the fact that Scott decided to live so damn far from me. I mean, what the hell was he thinking. Didn't he know that I would need some work done. Its like he wasn't thinking of me at all. Because of all of that, he should at least be willing to come up here once a year, and fix my stuff for free, just for my inconvenience. There you go dude, now whine and cry away about what I said.:tongue2::tongue2::tongue2:: Lol.



Told ya it'd get better.:tongue2:

And it's a Friday night. Wait'll the big guns come out...opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Told ya it'd get better.:tongue2:
> 
> And it's a Friday night. Wait'll the big guns come out...opcorn:



Yeah... I ain't even had my first glass yet... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## tpope (Aug 2, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, I will admit, I have started already. My 6yr old is making me a bit irritable. Come get me guys:jester:


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 2, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Told ya it'd get better.:tongue2:
> 
> And it's a Friday night. Wait'll the big guns come out...opcorn:



IBTL


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> IBTL



TL;DR
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> Ok, I will admit, I have started already. My 6yr old is making me a bit irritable. Come get me guys:jester:



I'll tell you what, seeing how you have multiple saws that are useless since you can't figure out how to fix'em, I will sell you my NOS HDA199a for $195.


Too high? It's called supply and demand


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 2, 2013)

I got a back up carb just setting on the shelf. Was for my ported 346's and 357 using 199's. None of which I own anymore. 
It isnt a 199 but works just like one with same specs and manufacturer. I think Mike has one on a ported 346 and I told Randy about them way back when too. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Lean on idle or can't accelerate through to WOT? Does that have 2 or 3 idle inlets?



Just a little stutter off idle now. 

It has a single idle hole under the welch plug........the transition holes are feed from the metering bowl thru brass dohickys. 

I'll get it fixed........it just needs a bunch of fuel..... 



modder said:


> Ok, I will admit, I have started already. My 6yr old is making me a bit irritable. Come get me guys:jester:



Yeah, you'll fit in.......stick around.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just a little stutter off idle now.
> 
> It has a single idle hole under the welch plug........the transition holes are feed from the metering bowl thru brass dohickys.
> 
> ...



That actually sounds promising...


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> I'll tell you what, seeing how you have multiple saws that are useless since you can't figure out how to fix'em, I will sell you my NOS HDA199a for $195.
> 
> 
> Too high? It's called supply and demand



Sorry Mike, all of my 7 saws run except one 254xp built from spare parts with a carb that is too small, and I have this bubbling 199 that would do the trick if it worked properly. 
I have thought about picking up a 346xp next time Im in Maine, if the prices are better than they are here. Do you know how much they go for down there. Maybe I could find a place to get it dirty, then tell customs that it is just my old saw I brought down to help out my buddy Mike cut up his winters wood.:msp_wink: The local dealer up here wants $800 tax in. Funny thing is, he wants the same price for a 555. I dont quite understand that one.
As most 2 stroke addicts can understand, I need more saws. 
husqvarna saws, 570, 254xpg, 357xp X2, 445, 51, and the 254xp franken saw. plus one 54cc Dolmar and a donated homelite 42cc. Can you guys explain to my wife that I need more. Oh yah, my brother is donating 2-372xp next time I go down. They are both smoked by some of his employees so I will have some projects for the winter.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> Sorry Mike, all of my 7 saws run except one 254xp built from spare parts with a carb that is too small, and I have this bubbling 199 that would do the trick if it worked properly.
> I have thought about picking up a 346xp next time Im in Maine, if the prices are better than they are here. Do you know how much they go for down there. Maybe I could find a place to get it dirty, then tell customs that it is just my old saw I brought down to help out my buddy Mike cut up his winters wood.:msp_wink: The local dealer up here wants $800 tax in. Funny thing is, he wants the same price for a 555. I dont quite understand that one.
> As most 2 stroke addicts can understand, I need more saws.
> husqvarna saws, 570, 254xpg, 357xp X2, 445, 51, and the 254xp franken saw. plus one 54cc Dolmar and a donated homelite 42cc. Can you guys explain to my wife that I need more. Oh yah, my brother is donating 2-372xp next time I go down. They are both smoked by some of his employees so I will have some projects for the winter.



Bout 500 bucks...
PM TK...

He's a sponsor and a MAYNUH....


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bout 500 bucks...
> 
> He's a sponsor and a MAYNUH....



I know another sponsor that is in the low $400 range PHO. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I know another sponsor that is in the low $400 range PHO. :msp_wink:



Yeah... But not for folks from Kanuckistan... They charge them extra... 

Oxygen fee...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> Holly crap dude. Read what people are putting down before you jump all over it. I had no complaint of Scott what so ever. You are incredible. I had just mentioned about the value of a good working carb for a cost nothing project saw VS the cost of shipping to another country that would end up costing me more than a brand new carb. Show me a post of mine where Im complaining about Scott. As I said before, he would already have my carb if the shipping from as far away as I live from Scott, would put the price less than the price of a new carb.



My apologies, though I was speaking more to the contingent who think Scott should give away his hard earned knowledge for free. Like this guy.



modder said:


> If I were closer, or even in the same country, I would have just shipped mine to Scott by now, but the cost of the shipping would be more than the price of the fix. It would also sit at customs forever, potential to get lost, etc... *I'm sure he will not loose much if any business by reveling his secret on this one. *Many will still send their carbs, even if they know how to fix it themselves. Now his secret about cold fusion...thats a different story. Thanks for the tips Scott. I hope to get some time soon to try and put all of your tips together without ruining my carb completely in the process.



Or this guy, who wants a personal tutorial for $12.50.



modder said:


> As said, If I were closer, he would already have fixed mine, but due to distance, I will not send it. So he never had my business to loose. However, if he wants to send me the full fix details, I would be happy to pay for the info. I never complained about his price, but what it would end up costing me for the round trip would not be worth it to me. *Tell you what, I will buy my own carb kit, do the work myself, pay Scott $12.50 for the info, and agree not to post the fix on any forum and not us the info to fix anyone's carbs other than my own. *Scott would then make more because he saves his own time.



I think you're right, you'll be way ahead of the game to just buy a new carb. What's your well thought out plan for when that one goes bad? Keep throwing new carbs at it? That sounds like a real money saver.


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

Yah, thats why I said I would need to pick one up in Maine (The closest state to me) and get it dirty before bringing it back. We have become familiar with paying much more for stuff than those south of the boarder. Just like we pay more than people in the US, for natural gas and gasoline that comes from here. No sense in crying in my corn flakes, but I can buy more saws and take it out on some trees.


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd love to help but 346's are a thing of the past. Sold out a while back. Ordered enough last year before they were discontinued to scare myself, shoulda doubled it. Oh well.


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> My apologies, though I was speaking more to the contingent who think Scott should give away his hard earned knowledge for free. Like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I surly don't NEED to explain myself to you, but for the sake of interest of those sitting back watching the show. If you knew me at all you would know that last poke holds no weight. Growing up, I've made things run again that full time small engine mechanics gave up on. Out of need or fun, many times, I've made chicken soup out of chicken sh**. Trial and error taught me as much as my mentors, and I lost count of the number of dirt bikes, mopeds, lawn mowers, weed wackers, and chainsaws that I've pulled out of the trash and made run just fine. I was the one that all of the poor kids came to for bike repairs. I started at 6yrs old when I bought a Z50 that was junk. My older cousin and uncle gave me tips and help, but that got me hooked on making things work. I put myself through motocross for years growing up with the cash that all of that trash paid for. I was my own mechanic with very little help and enough times my pieced together bike blew by those brand new ones that others parents bought them. Once I hit 14yrs old, I worked cutting pulp wood and firewood when I wasn't in school. 
I haven't bought a new carb for my latest project and don't need to. I will fix this one or find another, but I'm of a mindset to know what value is and am not about to send my carb about 8000kms round trip and pay more than the carb is worth with shipping to get it fixed. I'm certainly not poor, but I still don't have more money than brains. If you think sending it would be the best option for me, then maybe you do. Come to my garage and you will see, I don't throw parts away. I will use them someday. All that I have learned has shown me to ask questions and keep trying when I get stuck. Can those that keep giving me jabs in the ribs tell me one more time how your infinite wisdom is much better than mine. Shame on me for asking how to fix something in a thread on how to fix the exact thing that I'm trying to fix. I have so much shame.:smile2:

This is fun, next.

Oh yah, Treemonkey, how much do you want for the info.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> Oh yah, Treemonkey, how much do you want for the info.



$25 plus your old carb, smart guy. :msp_wink:


----------



## modder (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> $25 plus your old carb, smart guy. :msp_wink:



Lol. You his online manager now. I thought we went through this smart guy.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

modder said:


> Lol. You his online manager now. I thought we went through this smart guy.



Nope, just trying to help a slow learner. Evidently you do everything by trial and error because you can't seem to follow even the simplest of instructions.



tree monkey said:


> $25.00 plus shipping and i'll make it run better then new



That's post #3, from this thread.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> *Nope, just trying to help a slow learner*. Evidently you do everything by trial and error because you can't seem to follow even the simplest of instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> That's post #3, from this thread.



Somebody rep this man, I gotta spread some around......


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Nope, just trying to help a slow learner. Evidently you do everything by trial and error because you can't seem to follow even the simplest of instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> That's post #3, from this thread.



And your last one was #367.


----------



## young (Aug 2, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Somebody rep this man, I gotta spread some around......



reps are a waste of time lol.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 2, 2013)

young said:


> reps are a waste of time lol.



Maybe, showing appreciation just goes over some people's head sometimes.........


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

young said:


> reps are a waste of time lol.



Repped.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

Rep gives me the gas.....

:msp_sad:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Rep gives me the gas.....
> 
> :msp_sad:



Repped.


----------



## nixon (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Rep gives me the gas.....
> 
> :msp_sad:



Pics, video,8 track recording......?


----------



## young (Aug 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Rep gives me the gas.....
> 
> :msp_sad:



everything gives you gas.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

young said:


> everything gives you gas.




:fart:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 2, 2013)

young said:


> everything gives you gas.



Except gas, that gives him joy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Except gas, that gives him joy.



Quit stalking me. 

You're as bad as that Asian midget. 

:amazed:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> only 8,000KM round trip for a $25 repair. And international shipping both ways. That is just crazy. I sent a nice Porter Cable circular saw to Canada a while ago. I will never ship anything there again. Just not worth the headache. Anyone who thinks you are out of line has never tried to do business north of the border. It is just freakin nutz.



I ship stuff all around the world.......


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2013)

This thread has gone to hell...
How am I supposed to solve the riddle of a piece of crap Zama???
Somebody come fix this POS Stihl for me...
I'm tired of looking at the sunofa#####!!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 3, 2013)

young said:


> reps are a waste of time lol.



Unlikin' your posts umpkin2:


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> This thread has gone to hell...
> How am I supposed to solve the riddle of a piece of crap Zama???
> Somebody come fix this POS Stihl for me...
> I'm tired of looking at the sunofa#####!!!



did you realy think you would get you zama fixed reading a walbro thread?

you standing down wind of randy?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 3, 2013)

TK said:


> I'd love to help but 346's are a thing of the past. Sold out a while back. Ordered enough last year before they were discontinued to scare myself, shoulda doubled it. Oh well.



oop: happens!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> did you realy think you would get you zama fixed reading a walbro thread?
> 
> you standing down wind of randy?



As a matter of fact, yes...
I replaced the Zama with a Walbro...
The lesser of 2 evils...
:msp_rolleyes:
And fortunately, the jet stream keeps me up wind of randy...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Unlikin' your posts umpkin2:



Repped!!!


----------



## Gologit (Aug 3, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## brokenbudget (Aug 3, 2013)

having a carb shipped down around that area and back is about 40bux. so add that to the 25 and it's still cheaper than a carb from the dealer up here.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 3, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> having a carb shipped down around that area and back is about 40bux. so add that to the 25 and it's still cheaper than a carb from the dealer up here.



And the replacement Zama won't run close to the 199......


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 3, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> And the replacement Zama won't run close to the 199......



And if you can find a NOS 199 there is no guarantee that it will work correctly. :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ship stuff all around the world.......



Same here. USPS :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 3, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> and sometimes it even gets there!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Chainsaws yes! USPS has a problem when it come to chainsaws... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 3, 2013)

a good friend of mine recomends UPS for shipping to canada :cow:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> a good friend of mine recomends UPS for shipping to canada :cow:



Oh yeah.


----------



## wcorey (Aug 3, 2013)

> drill a 1/8 " hole in the center of the metering cover.
> set the lever level with the carb body,
> you need at least 15 psi of popoff
> report back with your results



Wow, I leave for 24 hrs and come back to 5 pages of new nothing… No one has even tried this yet?

I have a couple hours to play around this morning, so, drilled the hole, lever was ok, checked pop off and it was ‘at least’ 15psi. 
Fired it up. No change that I can notice. Tried the other carb, still no change.
Still wonder if the problems I'm experiencing are 'other than the usual issues'...

But...
Pop off pressure on these things is insane. When I played around changing it previously, I didn’t actually measure it, 
just changed spring tension around some. 
Had I bothered to check the numbers, it would have raised some flags.

How close do I need to be to 'at least' 15psi? 
Seems it would either need a mere wisp of a spring or I’d need to increase the area of the needle seat/passage (pretty small on these).
Or am I missing something obvious here?


Having a keen perception of the obvious is an under-rated skill…


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2013)

wcorey said:


> Wow, I leave for 24 hrs and come back to 5 pages of new nothing… No one has even tried this yet?
> 
> I have a couple hours to play around this morning, so, drilled the hole, lever was ok, checked pop off and it was ‘at least’ 15psi.
> Fired it up. No change that I can notice. Tried the other carb, still no change.
> ...



I've ported six cylinders in the last 48 hours........nope, I ain't played with any carbs. If I need carb work I send it out most of the time......keep trucking. I'm watching.


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 3, 2013)

Walbro's suggestions.

Reseat should occur around 10psi less than the pop off. Reseat is more important than pop off until pop off is way wrong.

Fuel pump produces 5-7 psi. 

Atmo is 14.7 at sea level.

Pop off pressure will vary carb to carb.

Lots of folks drilled atmo vents in the covers.

Zama suggests that you not bother testing pop off, you could damage some carb parts.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> And if you can find a NOS 199 there is no guarantee that it will work correctly. :msp_wink:



It will if you spend $25 on it.........


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 3, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> It will if you spend $25 on it.........



Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 3, 2013)

Should I send these three new Walbros to Scott for adjustment before they get put into service?


----------



## modder (Aug 3, 2013)

Teehee.......it works. Both WOT and idle. tee hee, tee hee. I feel like a school boy on prom night. Thanks to Scott for his tips.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 3, 2013)

modder said:


> Teehee.......it works. Both WOT and idle. tee hee, tee hee. I feel like a school boy on prom night. Thanks to Scott for his tips.



Any chance you could post a vid?


----------



## tpope (Aug 3, 2013)

modder said:


> Teehee.......it works. Both WOT and idle. tee hee, tee hee. I feel like a school boy on prom night. Thanks to Scott for his tips.



Congrats...


----------



## modder (Aug 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Any chance you could post a vid?



Funny guy. You gonna try peeing on my leg again tonight.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Any chance you could post a vid?



Don't be silly. Do you have any idea how expensive it is to send a video from Cownuckistan to YouTube?

I think modder has out trolled ya on this one, Tom.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Don't be silly. Do you have any idea how expensive it is to send a video from Cownuckistan to YouTube?
> 
> I think modder has out trolled ya on this one, Tom.



Just trying to separate fact from fiction.

It's not often you meet a former motocross hero/mechanical genius who mixes chicken #### with mayonnaise and thinks that's chicken salad.


----------



## modder (Aug 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Just trying to separate fact from fiction.
> 
> It's not often you meet a former motocross hero/mechanical genius who mixes chicken #### with mayonnaise and thinks that's chicken salad.



I never thought of myself as a hero, but thanks for the compliment. I am quite sure there is a lot of members on this site that know more than me, that's why I was asking questions. There would be no point in asking questions if I already knew it all. Maybe that's why you are not asking questions about how to fix the 199. Enlighten us all with your infinite wisdom, rather than your trying to be a smart ax. I didn't hear any help from you except, to not fix it yourself, send it to someone else. 
I am sorry if I offended you when I passed you on your brand new bike that mom bought for you. I didn't know you would hold a grudge all this time. I surly didn't go as far with it all as I would have liked. How far did you get.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 3, 2013)

i knew it would work
what you did was put in the wrong kit
when the 199's first came out with the black spacer the correct kit was not available
the kit that is needed is hda-24
i'll show this in the vid


----------



## w8ye (Aug 4, 2013)

D24-hda?


----------



## modder (Aug 4, 2013)

I think the one I used said K24-hda. Not sure if that makes a difference, but tried the saw again today and it worked perfect. Ran it side by side with my 570 and the 357 seams to have a bit of an edge. The only mod on the 570 is a MM, but I did a port and polish, smoothed out the transfers and greatly sharpened the transitions to the transfers along with a MM to the 357xp. Now that I know the carb works well, I can try it on the 254 to see how it performs. Im sure it will give a bit more zip than the temp carb I have on it now.


----------



## lwn9186 (Aug 4, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> i knew it would work
> what you did was put in the wrong kit
> when the 199's first came out with the black spacer the correct kit was not available
> the kit that is needed is hda-24
> i'll show this in the vid



"I'll Be A Monkey's Uncle" !!!!!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 4, 2013)

modder said:


> How far did you get?



Looks to me like 4th, to 1st, to last -- all in one final jump when he landed a little nose-heavy and went over the handlebars.

:jester:


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 4, 2013)

k24-hda


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;fBMIMoWw4B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBMIMoWw4B0[/video]

here you go

hope yall don't feel to stupid


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 5, 2013)

Very cool of you to share that, Scott.

Very cool.

Thanks.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 5, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> cool video.......if I ever get one I am sending it to you.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I have no source for carb kits anyway...even if I knew what I was looking for..



I agree. I got a brand new one in a box I've been trying to send to Scott to fix for months seems like! I'll still send it to him tool!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Aug 5, 2013)

I remember Scott telling me this fix a year or so ago when I was at his shop  I have one of them in my 346XP.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 5, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> I agree. I got a brand new one in a box I've been trying to send to Scott to fix for months seems like! I'll still send it to him tool!



Yup, cause dinking with wonky carbs just sucks...:msp_angry:


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 5, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup, cause dinking with wonky carbs just sucks...:msp_angry:



ESPECIALLY the Wonky ones!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> here you go
> 
> hope yall don't feel to stupid



It's funny how time changes things. This almost feels like a let down now that I know, lol Are you sure you still don't want to do my 199s Scott?

BTW, THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 5, 2013)

I think we should all bomb Scott with Walbro carbs to fix... 
We could throw in a random Zama and Tilly for good measure...


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I think we should all bomb Scott with Walbro carbs to fix...
> We could throw in a random Zama and Tilly for good measure...



please don't send me any zama carbs, thay are the worst carb ever made


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice video, good explanation.

Clear, black glossy smooth, blue=Mylar, more or less, fast movement and inexpensive, looses shape quickly, does not seem to do well with huge differential between pop off and reseat in any carb.

Tan, "brown", woven texture=woven fiberglass or "Teflon coated", usually seems to work better than Mylar except cost and movement speeds.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> please don't send me any zama carbs, thay are the worst carb ever made



Agreed. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## modder (Aug 6, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> please don't send me any zama carbs, thay are the worst carb ever made



I have a zama on one of my 357xp and it didn't respond nearly as well after porting. I thought I had an air leak because it wouldn't run rich enough no matter how much adjustment. I took the saw apart about 5 times, looking for an air leak but couldn't find one. I then swapped it out for the walbro from my other 357 and it adjusted the way it should. It is not even an aggressive port job, but the walbro works much better.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks for the tip scott. subscribing for future reference

have a question though. what is it about the factory built carbs that made the ones fail that failed? they used wrong diaphragm?


----------



## wisecobandit (Aug 6, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> please don't send me any zama carbs, thay are the worst carb ever made



Big up to you Scott for divulging this sort of info. Being in the u.k it never made sense to send mine across the water to you, but replaced my earlier walbro 174 carb with a zama.
Having seen your vid I had to take a look inside the 174 and yup exactly the same issue as what you quoted about the gasket hole so clearly it will prob have been its issue to... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Cantdog (Aug 6, 2013)

Well Scott....you and I have never conversed........been following your threads over time concerning this Walbro carb issue...in my opinion $25 to have someone rebuild/fix any carb with a new kit is cheep...let alone a very problematic one such as the 199...I have replaced the 199s with three or four Zamas for clients.....they were very happy to get the saw straightened out and running good. Good on you for sharing your remedy ....not sure I would have...if I were making my living working on saws.......to some this is a hobby...to others it is a living..either fixing or using.....big difference there....and the line should be clear between the two.....thanks for the info....now I have 3-4 screwed up 199s here...will probably ship them to you for repair as needed...could well do it myself, now.....but......I don't think so......you


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 7, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks for the tip scott. subscribing for future reference
> 
> have a question though. what is it about the factory built carbs that made the ones fail that failed? they used wrong diaphragm?



ithink it was a epa thing that thay used the blue diaphragm.
all of the new kits come with the tan


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Well Scott....you and I have never conversed........been following your threads over time concerning this Walbro carb issue...in my opinion $25 to have someone rebuild/fix any carb with a new kit is cheep...let alone a very problematic one such as the 199...I have replaced the 199s with three or four Zamas for clients.....they were very happy to get the saw straightened out and running good. Good on you for sharing your remedy ....not sure I would have...if I were making my living working on saws.......to some this is a hobby...to others it is a living..either fixing or using.....big difference there....and the line should be clear between the two.....thanks for the info....now I have 3-4 screwed up 199s here...will probably ship them to you for repair as needed...could well do it myself, now.....but......I don't think so......you



i changed my price sometime ago, $30.00 includes return shipping


----------



## Cantdog (Aug 7, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> i changed my price sometime ago, $30.00 includes return shipping



Still it kills the best of a five spot to return ship... remains a deal IMHO....


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 7, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> ithink it was a epa thing that thay used the blue diaphragm.
> all of the new kits come with the tan



good ole epa. what else they gonna muck up? so i'm guessing its never good to use the blue diaphragm in any carb rebuild?


----------



## jammin_with_j (Aug 7, 2013)

Scott, you have given up something you have put great time in to. You have paid close attention to detail in differences to the replacement parts that many would have missed. I am sure there are many here that appreciate you sharing something you did not have to. Don't let one overly proud Canadian ruin the view of the rest of us. I'm sure you've worked hard to get to where you are and your clear thought out approach to the carb rebuild displays that. From my proud Canadian heart THANK YOU for being a stand up guy, and making us all sweat it out 

I've got a question for ya, looking at pictures of K12-HDA kits they appear to have the missing set of holes that are required on the metering side. Would that be a closer match to the original kit used in the saw from manufacture?


----------



## modder (Aug 8, 2013)

jammin_with_j said:


> Scott, you have given up something you have put great time in to. You have paid close attention to detail in differences to the replacement parts that many would have missed. I am sure there are many here that appreciate you sharing something you did not have to. Don't let one overly proud Canadian ruin the view of the rest of us. I'm sure you've worked hard to get to where you are and your clear thought out approach to the carb rebuild displays that. From my proud Canadian heart THANK YOU for being a stand up guy, and making us all sweat it out
> 
> I've got a question for ya, looking at pictures of K12-HDA kits they appear to have the missing set of holes that are required on the metering side. Would that be a closer match to the original kit used in the saw from manufacture?



There is that funny again. Funny peculiar that is. 
Jammin, Im glad you are here to show such a proper representation of a proud Canadian. You are just the right amount of proud. 

In all seriousness, I make no apologies for being any amount of proud. In fact, I am known to encourage people to take pride in what they do and I also think people shouldn't try to discourage others from being proud. OK guys, that's your psychology lesson for today, tune in tomorrow and we can learn how to, not take yourself so damn serious.:msp_tongue:

Oh yah, us Canadians are extremely sarcastic, and proud of it.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue: Take a look back in some posts and see if you can find some.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

modder said:


> There is that funny again. Funny peculiar that is.
> Jammin, Im glad you are here to show such a proper representation of a proud Canadian. You are just the right amount of proud.
> 
> In all seriousness, I make no apologies for being any amount of proud. In fact, I am known to encourage people to take pride in what they do and I also think people shouldn't try to discourage others from being proud. OK guys, that's your psychology lesson for today, tune in tomorrow and we can learn how to, not take yourself so damn serious.:msp_tongue:
> ...




You know why I named myself "Mastermind"........it's because I'm lacking in self confidence and stuff. 

Carry on.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You know why I named myself "Mastermind"........it's because I'm lacking in self confidence and stuff.
> 
> Carry on.



And to think all this time I thought you were a legend in your own mind was the reason...........Man, what a dumdazz I am...


----------



## modder (Aug 8, 2013)

So its not just Canadians that are sarcastic....and I thought that boarder made us so different. I learn so much on this thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> And to think all this time I thought you were a legend in your own mind was the reason...........*Man, what a dumdazz I am...*




Yeah Randy, I've been trying to figure out a way to talk to you about that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jammin_with_j (Aug 8, 2013)

modder said:


> There is that funny again. Funny peculiar that is.
> Jammin, Im glad you are here to show such a proper representation of a proud Canadian. You are just the right amount of proud.
> 
> In all seriousness, I make no apologies for being any amount of proud. In fact, I am known to encourage people to take pride in what they do and I also think people shouldn't try to discourage others from being proud. OK guys, that's your psychology lesson for today, tune in tomorrow and we can learn how to, not take yourself so damn serious.:msp_tongue:
> ...




When you are the one asking for help to things you don't know sometimes you gotta kill people with kindness. I see many folks here go out of their way to help when they get treated with decency.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

jammin_with_j said:


> When you are the one asking for help to things you don't know sometimes you gotta kill people with kindness. I see many folks here go out of their way to help when they get treated with decency.



I only remember one guy getting his panties twisted over this.........


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You know why I named myself "Mastermind"........it's because I'm lacking in self confidence and stuff.
> 
> Carry on.



Psshhh... And here I thought it was because you had those little yellow minions running around the shop...


Guess I learn something new every day...


----------



## wcorey (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally got a chance to get back on those rotten carbs again.

First off...

Thanks Scott, not sure I would’ve figured that one out even with a few more hints. 
To you it may have seemed obvious but for me not so much. I was getting pretty fed up 
with putting so much time into two carbs and it was past time to move on anyway…


The ‘vent hole in the metering cover fix’ didn’t seem to change anything on either carb but the new style impulse diaphragm did. 
Bought a couple of the cheap ebay carbs (want ‘em for 350/346’s anyway) and they have the newer type diaphragm. 
Swapped the diaphragm in from one of those and got one of the bad carbs straitened right out. 

The other one still has issues running very rich at wot with no response from the adj needle. 
Will have to dig into that further but assume at this point it has something to do with taking it 
apart about 50 times including pushing out the jets and welch plugs on more than a few occasions. 
Has to be a leak where fuel is getting by somewhere.

What still baffles me is why the original good running carb was fine with the blue diaphragm 
(even using the ones from the bad carbs) but the bad carbs wouldn’t run right even with the one out of the good carb.
That’s one reason I never would have figured out the problem because I assumed I had 
eliminated those factors with the unsuccessful parts swapping from the good unit.

I’m guessing that whatever is the subtle difference between them is why some 'blue' carbs get flaky and others stay ok.


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm wondering if casting in the impulse area is preventing a clean impulse. On your bad carbs take a mig welder tip cleaner that's a little smaller than the hole and try feeling for any snags.


----------



## modder (Aug 15, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm wondering if casting in the impulse area is preventing a clean impulse. On your bad carbs take a mig welder tip cleaner that's a little smaller than the hole and try feeling for any snags.



I'm not sure a bad impulse would make it always run rich though. I thought a poor impulse would cause it to run lean. I've seen carbs run rich when people had seated the jet screws too tight, then opened them up to get the proper setting. That can cause it to be flared and look like a funnel. I've also seen jets that have been deformed or reamed out unintentionally when people use a torch tip cleaner to remove junk from the jets. That can also cause it to surge and idle poorly. The jets should look uniform, with crisp edges, otherwise it will be hard to make that carb work properly. Not that I know everything about this specific carb, but that has been what I've experienced. The metal is fairly soft so its not that forgiving. Im sure some of the full time builders can offer some advice.


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2013)

modder said:


> I'm not sure a bad impulse would make it always run rich though. I thought a poor impulse would cause it to run lean. I've seen carbs run rich when people had seated the jet screws too tight, then opened them up to get the proper setting. That can cause it to be flared and look like a funnel. I've also seen jets that have been deformed or reamed out unintentionally when people use a torch tip cleaner to remove junk from the jets. That can also cause it to surge and idle poorly. The jets should look uniform, with crisp edges, otherwise it will be hard to make that carb work properly. Not that I know everything about this specific carb, but that has been what I've experienced. The metal is fairly soft so its not that forgiving. Im sure some of the full time builders can offer some advice.



I've been fortunate to have repaired my carbs with no issues until I recently got one with a bent h needle. So I'm just as curious as you are.


----------



## modder (Aug 15, 2013)

Im sure a bent H needle could also cause rich problems, and possibly deformation of the H jet also. The only cure for the deformed jet, if that is the case, would be to clean it up to make it uniform, then find a jet screw with a larger tip and same threads. Maybe there are other ways, like drilling it out and press in a proper size brass bushing. I did see a NOS walbro 199 on ebay for $35 last week so it may not be worth spending all that time on......unless you are like me and just like to figure out how to make something work.


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2013)

modder said:


> Im sure a bent H needle could also cause rich problems, and possibly deformation of the H jet also. The only cure for the deformed jet, if that is the case, would be to clean it up to make it uniform, then find a jet screw with a larger tip and same threads. Maybe there are other ways, like drilling it out and press in a proper size brass bushing. I did see a NOS walbro 199 on ebay for $35 last week so it may not be worth spending all that time on......unless you are like me and just like to figure out how to make something work.



The bent needle wouldn't turn. If it doesn't turn it won't be consistent rich or lean. The issue was the fact it was not adjustable and I can't have my customers saw burn up over something like that.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2013)

moody said:


> I've been fortunate to have repaired my carbs with no issues until I recently got one with a bent h needle. So I'm just as curious as you are.



Time is money........if they don't work after a pass thru the ultrasonic cleaner and a new kit.......next stop is the trash can. We wasted a bunch of time on a 7900 a few days ago......turned out to be a bad carb.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 16, 2013)

I see someone finally took the hint and bought that 175 for $25 on feebay. :msp_thumbup: 

I still have a 175 to trade off, because I'm not into the stuff anymore. It was a back up to my 199's and all my saws that ran them are gone. It's been setting for years on the shelf. Might need a kit, might not. :msp_unsure:


----------



## almondgt (Aug 16, 2013)

Aren't the accelerator pumps still an issue to be reckoned with in the Walbro model hda 199, 175 AND 159 carbs etc.? Or is the correct carb kit the cure all?


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 7, 2015)

OK, I don't usually fool with zombie threads... But I have read all 23 pages of this and I think I get a mulligan for my efforts and time invested...

I have spent an unusual amount of time trying to find the definitive cure for the erratic idle on my 357... and I gotta say, around page 10 I was ready to contact Scott and arrange to send my carb to him... (Please, don't anybody go back to pg 10 and quote posts wondering which one had me convinced, just tossing a random number out there )

So as I keep trudging along, after a few hints and much teasing, I see Scott posted a vid... Big thanks to Scott for this! Thank you Sir!

But to my huge disappointment, the link to the vid was not there... (pulled what is likely to be the last fistful of hair out of my knoggin at this point).. But then a good fellow posted a link with the vid on a thread of my own.

It seems I am quite late to this party about the 357/359 Walbro carb issues... But just the same, this information has helped me immensely...I am sure there are more late-comers out there than just me... I hope! LOL!

But in all seriousness, I said all that to say this: It's a great thing that AS is just as informative as it is entertaining!

Thank you

Edit to add: Treemonkey, do you sell the k24-hda kits?? Least I can do is give the man who has helped us all the first crack at my business for a kit. Rather support a site sponsor before going to ebay...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 7, 2015)

I know where you can get one for $3.29


----------



## Rx7man (Sep 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I know where you can get one for $3.29


But wait, Order within the next 30 minutes and we'll include a second one absolutely free, just pay $19.99 S&H


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2015)

almondgt said:


> Aren't the accelerator pumps still an issue to be reckoned with in the Walbro model hda 199, 175 AND 159 carbs etc.? Or is the correct carb kit the cure all?


I never heard of this issue on the 175 or 159, but that doesn't necessarily mean it never happened. There likely was a reason that the 174/175 was replaced by the 199 etc though, on the 357/359?

Of course the 190, 191 and 198 are as likely to fail as the 198.


----------



## David Young (Sep 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I know where you can get one for $3.29


Do tell.....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 8, 2015)

Carb Tech Solution


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 8, 2015)

One last question as this seems to be *THE* Walbro 199 repair thread... 

Any advice for or against drilling the 1/8" hole in the cover along with having the correct holes in the gasket and diaphragm to make double sure there will be no issues???


----------



## sunfish (Sep 8, 2015)

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> One last question as this seems to be *THE* Walbro 199 repair thread...
> 
> Any advice for or against drilling the 1/8" hole in the cover along with having the correct holes in the gasket and diaphragm to make double sure there will be no issues???


I'd drill the hole, just because.


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 9, 2016)

I read to page 6 and got sick of people arguing about helping this guy with his carb and just can't stand to read anymore of it. I don't want to send my carb out. I just want to fix it myself. I'm having the usual problems I drilled holes put in correct rebuild set the height for that lever thing and I still having same problems. Is the a page where someone gave useful info in this thread instead of bickering and making a 3 page thread twenty some pages long?


----------



## turtle561 (Jan 9, 2016)

back around p.17 treemonkey made a video on the fix. it is gone now. maybe you can get him to repost it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I've watched the video but not positive it's his.


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes I've watched that video. Did everything but I'm not sure how to check the 15psi. Not sure what tool he's using


----------



## Majorpayne (Jan 9, 2016)

huskyhansen said:


> I think I've watched the video but not positive it's his.


It's Treemonkey's video.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2016)

Majorpayne said:


> It's Treemonkey's video.


Yes, that's Scott.


----------



## TreeTangler (Jan 10, 2016)

huskyhansen said:


> Yes I've watched that video. Did everything but I'm not sure how to check the 15psi. Not sure what tool he's using


It's a popoff tester. What is your carb doing?


----------



## modder (Jan 10, 2016)

turtle561 said:


> back around p.17 treemonkey made a video on the fix. it is gone now. maybe you can get him to repost it.


It's a very easy fix. The problem from the beginning was just a bad carb kit from the factory. If yours has the clear blue plastic one, it needs the new kit that has the clear white one. All the new kits I've ordered for them recently are good ones. Do yourself a favour and get one that will tolerate the ethanol fuel. I hope that helps.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 10, 2016)

My 357xp ran fine with the blue diaphragm but I changed it anyway. The new kit had the amber diaphragm, not a clear white one. Can't say I've ever seen one o' those, btw. Oddly, the saw began exhibiting the symptoms described after I changed to the amber diaphragm. Haven't taken the time to figure out why, but plan on putting the blue diaphragm back in as a first step.


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 11, 2016)

Saw won't idle correctly at all. Bogs horribly after idling most of the time it quits and needs a restart that takes 3 pulls and it won't rev over 12500rpm. I have tried adj and that is not it. New carb rebuild, fuel line/filter, air filter and plug. All was done according to tree monkey video and the hole was drilled on top cover of carb.


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 11, 2016)

My rebuild came with an amber ish colored diaphragm but I pulled a clear one out. Could that be the issue?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 11, 2016)

oem kit?

I have not seen a clear diaphragm for that carb


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 11, 2016)

Honestly couldn't tell ya if it was oem


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 12, 2016)

that's the one that was originally in the carb. Color looks much lighter in person. The one in the rebuild currently in carb was much darker


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 12, 2016)

That's the one referred to as the 'amber' one....and supposedly the correct one...., or at least the correct 'color'. Looks identical to the one in the K24 kit I recently bought. Very, very, very thin.


----------



## huskyhansen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes very thin wonder what the other one is I put in carb? I'll swap them and see what happens


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 13, 2016)

Take a look at that original diaphragm.
The center hole where the screw goes and then look at the 2 corners where the locating pins are. 
Now I'd have to have the carb in front of me to know if the flaps would be far enough offset to leak.
Anyone else wondering if that was related to the problem?

Ask me how know, that it will keep your friends mower,
from running worth a hoot.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 13, 2016)

ya I saw it, could be
after market is darker and thicker, never had luck with them


----------



## cobey (Jan 13, 2016)

What is a walbro hd 198-1 carb? it said replacement
For 357 xp


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 13, 2016)

same thing as a 199 really


----------



## cobey (Jan 13, 2016)

tree monkey said:


> same thing as a 199 really


Didn't know if I could use it on a ported 346


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 13, 2016)

yes you can


----------



## cobey (Jan 13, 2016)

tree monkey said:


> yes you can


Thanks


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 14, 2016)

tree monkey said:


> [video=youtube;fBMIMoWw4B0][/video]
> 
> here you go
> 
> ...




Anyone have a link to this video, I think I remember it was drilling an extra hole in the carb cover??


----------



## ray benson (Jan 15, 2016)

redoakneck said:


> Anyone have a link to this video, I think I remember it was drilling an extra hole in the carb cover??


Page 23 post 457


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## redoakneck (Jan 15, 2016)

ray benson said:


> Page 23 post 457


Thanks, I must have missed that,
Thanks for re posting!!!


----------



## shortfuze82 (May 18, 2019)

I’ve got one hda 199a that I’ve done Scott’s “fix “ on an it runs excellent idle and high speed holds a tune like no body’s business but still has a dead spot when you go go crack the throttle , it Boggs for a noticeable amount of time before accelerating . Almost exactly like the notorious el44 an el46 bogg that the 562 are good for! I can momentarily readjust the low a tad richer to eliminate this lean bogg but it’s only to return after 3-4 throttle blipps until you compensate too much an then you end up with a saw that is to rich an loads up on low end. This has to be that acc plunger momentarily sticking am I correct in thinking this!???? I emailed walbro Luis is currently on vacation so I forewarned the email to next in command, I’m curious to solve this carbs problem - it’s more of a mental / personal thing at this point beings I have so much time invested. I can not believe with all the hda models that used acc pump circuits there is no kit available! I’m one of the few from the Millennial generation that believes in still fixing what can be fixed! I was always tough from my old man who is a machinest you repair it until You can no longer order the parts- then you bring the parts you need to me an we will make them ! **** today’s throw away yuppie mentality . I can’t believe that plunger is sticking but all fingers point to that being my culprit! Who else here has an open mind like myself an has some input on this topic. As I previously stated other then the lean bogg on acceleration the saw runs and holds a tune beautiful


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 19, 2019)

I'd agree with your assessment that the accelerator pump plunger could be the problem, though it doesn't seem to be a recurring issue with these carbs like it is with the Zama C1Q's on the 200T's. 'Course the 200T's get blipped a thousand times a day, too. The pump piston galls the body which damages the 'o' ring. Hell, pull it out and see what you've got. Could just be debris if you're lucky. Otherwise, here's a used one at a reasonable price since Walbro doesn't seem to sell a pump kit for the 199 even though the assembly is shown on the IPL as you're obviously already aware. You could at least compare pumps to see if yours is the reason for the dead spot in your carb. That said, maybe Walbro _does_ have a secret kit and you get lucky there. By all means let us know if you do!

https://store.chainsawr.com/products/husqvarna-359-chainsaw-walbro-hda-199a-carburetor


----------



## shortfuze82 (May 19, 2019)

That’s what I believe I’m going to try is pop the brass cover plug an throttle shaft an pull the plunger , I can’t believe that with the quad ring set up walbro used that the plunger could have galled the bore . Like the zama do


----------

